# CCE AIR SYSTEMS



## Erika CCE

Check out all the AIR parts we carry in stock & ready to ship!!!
http://www.coolcars.org/AirRide/fullsize.htm

CCE AIR SYSTEMS FOR EVERY VEHICLE:
FULL SIZE TRUCKS
MINI TRUCKS
STREET RODS
MUSCLE CARS
CLASSIC CARS
IMPORT CARS
DOMESTIC CARS

_WE SELL COMPLETE KITS AND/OR JUST PARTS_


----------



## Erika CCE

_MULTIPORT TANK KITS_








_FAST BAG KITS_


----------



## Erika CCE

*VIAIR COMPRESSORS (SINGLE & DUAL PACKS)*









*AIR BAGS*

























AIR TANKS


----------



## Erika CCE

Wishbone









Trailing Arms










Triangulated 4-Link









Air Bag Brackets


----------



## Erika CCE

*WE ARE COVERING THE EAST & WEST COAST!!! 1-2 DAY SHIPPING FOR MOST OF THE U.S.
http://www.coolcars.org/map.htm 
*


----------



## Erika CCE

We will be close Thursday November 24th and Friday November 25th. If you guys need to order something make sure you place your order before next Wednesday!!! 
​


----------



## Erika CCE

*NOVEMBER DECEMBER NEWSLETTER!!! CHECK IT OUT IS HAS OUR LATEST NEWS AND SOME RECOMMENDATIONS FOR WINTER... *


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

*ATTENTION CUSTOMERS: WE WILL BE HAVING A "BLACK FRIDAY WEEK SALE"STAY TUNED, WE WILL BE POSTING THE SPECIALS BEFORE THE END OF THE DAY!!!:biggrin:
*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*Here you go!!! Get this great deals while you can 
*















*
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

This great specials are almost over. Call in and place your order today!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Last day for our specials!!! You can still call, fax or go online to place your order  *

 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

Due to the great response we had on our specials, we decided to extend them until Christmas!!! You can still take advantage of these great deals :thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz

jumpin on this sale!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hurry up!!!*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

So when are you guys going to be a sponsor for Layitlow?


----------



## Erika CCE

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> So when are you guys going to be a sponsor for Layitlow?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol, see you are, my bad.


----------



## Erika CCE

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol, see you are, my bad.


*LOL u got me confused there for a minute *


----------



## Erika CCE

_*TTT*_


----------



## Erika CCE

During our break, you can still go online and place your orders or just e-mail to [email protected] I will make sure to get them all done when I come back


----------



## Erika CCE

*We still have this deals going on!!! Hurry up and order today!!!*
















​


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got Slam Specialty Bags back in-stock!!! Call to place your order today!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!! 







*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy New Jears Ey!​
> *


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_WE WANT TO THANK YOU FOR AN AWESOME YEAR N FOR KEEPING IT REAL!!! KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR NEW & INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS THAT ONLY CCE N DISTRIBUTORS WILL BE ABLE TO OFFER!!!_ :cheesy: ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got in the newest ROLL'N VIDEO VOL. 22*









Only $19.95 Order yours today  ​


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

*For all those asking about this show, here's the applications for the Carl Casper Show!!! Hope to see u there 
http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2012_E...lank_flyer.pdf*


----------



## Erika CCE

GM EVERYONE!!! The guys just had a meeting last night with the ppl from Carl Casper and we got the registration forms already for the Hopping Competition. We will put it up on our website so you guys can register there, or if you like you can come in the store and register here!!! Let me know if u got any questions :tongue:


----------



## Erika CCE

http://www.carlcasper.com/


----------



## Erika CCE

If you want me to send the registration form by mail (Hopping Competition for Carl Casper) PM me your address and I will be glad to do it!!! ----->*Erika**<----*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out our Installation Center located in Clarksville, IN. (only about 15 minutes away from our shop) 
*http://www.coolcars.org/installationcenter.htm


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

HOW MUCH 2 COMPRESSOR AIR BAG KIT FOR 1966 CHEVY IMPALA WITH BRACKETS


----------



## Erika CCE

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HOW MUCH 2 COMPRESSOR AIR BAG KIT FOR 1966 CHEVY IMPALA WITH BRACKETS


*THE 3/8 FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE KIT WITH 2 COMPRESSORS & 1- 5 GALLON CHROME TANK IS $1,099.95 PLUS BRACKETS (FRONT & REAR) $259.95 TOTAL YOU WILL BE LOOKING AT $1,359.85. WE ALSO OFFER 1/2" KITS AND OPTION OF 1 OR 2 COMPRESSORS AND 1 OR 2 TANKS... LMK*


----------



## Jahlg

I'm looking for a complete kit for my 64 impala. Don't want to hop. Just lay and play. What all will I need?


----------



## Jahlg

Sorry, air bags, not hydros.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Jahlg said:


> I'm looking for a complete kit for my 64 impala. Don't want to hop.* Just lay and play*. What all will I need?


fast, slow?


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> I'm looking for a complete kit for my 64 impala. Don't want to hop. Just lay and play. What all will I need?


Are you looking for FRONT & BACK ONLY OR FRONT, BACK SIDE TO SIDE? I also need to know if you want 3/8" or 1/2" The 1/2" will be faster than the 3/8 (that's the main difference) The starting price for a '64 Impala is $1,059.85 (INCLUDES COMPLETE AIR BAG KIT AND BRACKETS FOR THE FRONT & REAR) Let me know what you want so I can give you an exact price


----------



## Jahlg

It is for a summer cruiser. Slow up? Or slow down? I would say FBSS, want to be able to play a little! It's my first experience with bags. So I'm trying to learn all i can before ordering my parts.


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> It is for a summer cruiser. Slow up? Or slow down? I would say FBSS, want to be able to play a little! It's my first experience with bags. So I'm trying to learn all i can before ordering my parts.


*
Okay, I am going to price you the kit that we sell the most (10-5400) 1/2 Up 3/8 DOWN FBSS. It comes with everything you see on the picture price on this kit is $1199.95*








The brackets are sold separately price on that is $259.90 for both FRONT & REAR Your TOTAL will be $1,459.85
Let me know if you have any more questions!!!


----------



## Jahlg

Thanks for your help! Will I also need to relocate the shocks?


----------



## m0y316

:thumbsup: great prices! def gonna get a set up from you guys sooon i hope lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> Thanks for your help! Will I also need to relocate the shocks?


You will only have to relocate the FRONT shocks. They are 89.95 (pair) Let me know if you have any more questions!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

m0y316 said:


> :thumbsup: great prices! def gonna get a set up from you guys sooon i hope lol


Let me know, I will be glad to help you!!!


----------



## Jahlg

The 89.95, is that new shocks and New brackets? Damn I ask too many questions!


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> The 89.95, is that new shocks and New brackets? Damn I ask too many questions!



Yes, that will be shocks and brackets. It's okay, you can ask as many questions as you want, I will try to answer the best I can


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Dual Pack Compressors are back in-stock!!!*


----------



## REV. chuck

Erika CCE said:


> *All Dual Pack Compressors are back in-stock!!!*


you guys offer kits with hydro hose instead of the d.o.t line right? price some of those out if you would


----------



## Erika CCE

REV. chuck said:


> you guys offer kits with hydro hose instead of the d.o.t line right? price some of those out if you would


Yes we do!!! If you get a 3/8" line kit the cost for the upgrade to #6 hoses will be $100.00 If u get a 1/2" line the upgrade to #8 hoses is $150.00 LMK if u got more questions, thanks!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

Erika CCE said:


> Yes we do!!! If you get a 3/8" line kit the cost for the upgrade to #6 hoses will be $100.00 If u get a 1/2" line the upgrade to #8 hoses is $150.00 LMK if u got more questions, thanks!!!


that includes the jic fittings ?


----------



## Erika CCE

REV. chuck said:


> that includes the jic fittings ?


*Yes, when you do the upgrade we make sure you also get the right fittings to fit the hydro hoses *


----------



## Erika CCE

FRESH OFF THE TRUCK!!! FIRESTONE BAGS: 
1500LBS TAPERED SLEEVE, 2500LBS & 2600LBS DOUBLE CONVOLUTED BAGS


----------



## Erika CCE

Don't forget we also sell complete BOLT-ON AIR STRUTS for Import & Domestic Cars!!!
*Go to this link for information & prices *http://www.coolcars.org/AirRide/imports.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE AIR
​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

News Letter!!! 







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*MY BIG SALE (16 AIR RIDE KITS GOING TO SWEDEN)
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE HYDRAULICS / COOL CARS INC Would like to invite you to our "OPEN HOUSE" on Friday 24th , the 1st day of the CARL CASPER​**. We know alot of you will be in town for this occasion, So we'd like to take the opportunity to hang out/mingle with U & also you'll have the chance to check out the Shop & some products in person!!!!! We'll have FREE food & drinks (Spinellis Pizza) Plus... we'll be Raffling some CCE Products!!!! ​**

We'll see you here FRIDAY, FEB 24th from 12:00 to 3:00pm. We'll be open normal hours .... 9:00am to 6:00pm
​Cool Cars
7514 Preston Hwy
Louisville ,KY 40219

Just in case.... See ya'll Soon.!!!! ​*


----------



## Erika CCE

THIS IS MY SECOND BIG ORDER!!! (SWEDEN) THANKS!!! 







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE AIR SYSTEMS....*


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE AIR SYSTEMS


----------



## CHORIZO63SS

I'm looking to bag my 63 SS, nothing fancy just 3 switch set up (front , back, and one switch lay.). I don't want it to get air when I lift it, just a nice smooth up in front then back and let's roll. How much would that run$?$?$?


----------



## Erika CCE

CHORIZO63SS said:


> I'm looking to bag my 63 SS, nothing fancy just 3 switch set up (front , back, and one switch lay.). I don't want it to get air when I lift it, just a nice smooth up in front then back and let's roll. How much would that run$?$?$?


Let me work in a good quote for you and I will send you a pm in a few minutes


----------



## 208ragtime

does anybody have any pics of 64 imp on one of cce bag kits locked up/layed ect?:dunno:


----------



## Erika CCE

208ragtime said:


> does anybody have any pics of 64 imp on one of cce bag kits locked up/layed ect?:dunno:


We have a '62 Impala already built with CCE AIR!!!









And we are also building a '64 but don't have many pictures just yet. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Erika CCE said:


> We have a '62 Impala already built with CCE AIR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are also building a '64 but don't have many pictures just yet. Stay tuned!!!


You guys need discounts on the switch boxes lol


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

whats the price for a airride kit for an 61 impala with all i need


----------



## Erika CCE

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> whats the price for a airride kit for an 61 impala with all i need


PM SENT!!! Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## Erika CCE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> You guys need discounts on the switch boxes lol


Maybe we will put them on special next month!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> whats the price for a airride kit for an 61 impala with all i need


:twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Orencio

Erika CCE said:


> Let me work in a good quote for you and I will send you a pm in a few minutes


This sounds like what I'm looking for. What's the price?


----------



## Erika CCE

Orencio said:


> This sounds like what I'm looking for. What's the price?


What kind of vehicle do you have??? Are you looking fro F & B only or FBSS? 3/8 or 1/2" line??? Let me know so I can give you a price


----------



## Orencio

Erika CCE said:


> What kind of vehicle do you have??? Are you looking fro F & B only or FBSS? 3/8 or 1/2" line??? Let me know so I can give you a price


I have an 83 coupedeville and would like FB and one switch lay. I have never had air bags so I don't know what difference the size of the lines would make.


----------



## Erika CCE

Orencio said:


> I have an 83 coupedeville and would like FB and one switch lay. I have never had air bags so I don't know what difference the size of the lines would make.


I just sent u a quote, let me know on that please


----------



## 208ragtime

whats the differnce in price for fb verse fbss impala complete kit?:uh:


----------



## pimpala62

can you post pics of the 62 setup? i just started looking into bags for my 62 and curious how you set it up


----------



## Erika CCE

208ragtime said:


> whats the differnce in price for fb verse fbss impala complete kit?:uh:


Price difference is only about $100.00 let me know!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

pimpala62 said:


> can you post pics of the 62 setup? i just started looking into bags for my 62 and curious how you set it up


Hello, you can put any kit on that car. If you want pictures of the set ups go to www.coolcars.org


----------



## lgh1157

Whats your price on these wishbones ?



Erika CCE said:


> Wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## pimpala62

Erika CCE said:


> Hello, you can put any kit on that car. If you want pictures of the set ups go to www.coolcars.org


would i still be able to use the bolt on kit without cutting or modifing anything if i put 22s on the car, does the rim size change anything?


----------



## pimpala62

whats the difference between a regurlar setup and a fast bag setup? i want to be able to fbss and not have to wait forever for the tanks to fill up so i was thinking going with the 1/2 kit atleast for a start all the lines and fitings will be 1/2 then i can always upgrade different parts after its installed


----------



## Erika CCE

lgh1157 said:


> Whats your price on these wishbones ?
> 
> 
> 
> Erika CCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $399.00 plus $20.00 on shipping. LMK I have them here available and ready to ship!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

pimpala62 said:


> whats the difference between a regurlar setup and a fast bag setup? i want to be able to fbss and not have to wait forever for the tanks to fill up so i was thinking going with the 1/2 kit atleast for a start all the lines and fitings will be 1/2 then i can always upgrade different parts after its installed


*Just give me a call if u have any other questions....TTYL *


----------



## Erika CCE

pimpala62 said:


> would i still be able to use the bolt on kit without cutting or modifing anything if i put 22s on the car, does the rim size change anything?


Hello, it won't change anything if you go with bigger size wheels. You will be okay with whatever kit you get


----------



## Erika CCE

pimpala62 said:


> whats the difference between a regurlar setup and a fast bag setup? i want to be able to fbss and not have to wait forever for the tanks to fill up so i was thinking going with the 1/2 kit atleast for a start all the lines and fitings will be 1/2 then i can always upgrade different parts after its installed


We just named the kits Fast Bag Kits and Multiport Kits. The 1/2" kits will be faster than the 3/8" it will be your decision to get what ever u like mire. LMK


----------



## CCE_GiRL

pimpala62 said:


> can you post pics of the 62 setup? i just started looking into bags for my 62 and curious how you set it up


*Just to let you know..... this 62' was project that we did with FIRESTONE around 4-5 years ago.*


----------



## 208ragtime

ok cool il b in touch thxs:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS WANTS TO WELCOME EVERYBODY TO OUR OPEN HOUSE!!! 
WHEN: TODAY 
HOURS: 12:00 - 3:00PM
WHERE: HERE AT OUR LOCATION 7514 PRESTON HWY. LOUISVILLE, KY. 40219
THERE WILL BE GREAT DEALS. ***FREE FOOD & DRINKS***
CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION (502) 969-7600 
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL HERE *

 ​


----------



## Sharriff

Hi 
I know you working on shipping prices for me to South Africa but I will need some both on kits for Air ride as well for different south African cars
Nissan, golf1,2,3,4,5,6 , BMW e30/36/46 an more impalas,mustangs etc

Please let me know when you in the office so I can call you

Thanks 

Sharriff


----------



## 208ragtime

would like to know how much for a complete air ride setup 1/2 up 3/8 down & brackets for a 64 impala & how long would shipping be to caldwell , id 83605 thxs!!!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

208ragtime said:


> would like to know how much for a complete air ride setup 1/2 up 3/8 down & brackets for a 64 impala & how long would shipping be to caldwell , id 83605 thxs!!!!!


PM SENT!!!


----------



## ericg

im interested in bagging my 99 sububrban ive never had air bags so i guess i would need info on A COMPLETE kit brackets i assume i need compressors tanks lines fittings etc ive been doin as much research as i can i would like them kind of fast so im going to go with 1/2 lines and is there any more info you could give me..thanks eric.. oh also i would like a fbss kit thanks for your help


----------



## Erika CCE

ericg said:


> im interested in bagging my 99 sububrban ive never had air bags so i guess i would need info on A COMPLETE kit brackets i assume i need compressors tanks lines fittings etc ive been doin as much research as i can i would like them kind of fast so im going to go with 1/2 lines and is there any more info you could give me..thanks eric.. oh also i would like a fbss kit thanks for your help


*Hello Eric, is that a 2WD or 4WD??? Let me know so I can work on a quote for you*


----------



## Erika CCE

*11-5200 FBSS 3/8 AIR KIT with 5 gallon Aluminum Silver Tank 
ONLY $899.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## caprice on dz

I'm hoping to bag my 95 caprice next summer but have many questions as until now the most I have ran is air shocks, lol. Being my first venture into adjustable suspension I don't want to get to crazy on the first try. What is the difference between these kits aside from the obvious being price:

*10-5200*
3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit

*11-5200*
3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> I'm hoping to bag my 95 caprice next summer but have many questions as until now the most I have ran is air shocks, lol. Being my first venture into adjustable suspension I don't want to get to crazy on the first try. What is the difference between these kits aside from the obvious being price:
> 
> *10-5200*
> 3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit
> 
> *11-5200*
> 3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit


*The only difference will be the size of the compressor
10-5200 comes with 380C compressor 
11-5200 comes with 444C compressor which is a little bit bigger  
Let me know if you have more questions*


----------



## goinlow

10-5400 comes with 2 Viair compressor ? If so what kind ?


----------



## NYLO-LO

whats up Erica CCE.. i have a 78 monte already bagged but its a real simple set-up. I wanna do it over and be able to keep some of the set up i have already.. as of now i have 1 5 gallon tank and 2 fire stone compressors 1/2 inch lines.. what i am looking in performance is quick reaction and enough play in the switches for " big kid" to be satisfied lol ill add whatever necessary to do so.. do you guys recommend control arms for the bags? and what are the most durable bags u suggest i use? and may i get a quote for all of the above. thank you


----------



## Erika CCE

goinlow said:


> 10-5400 comes with 2 Viair compressor ? If so what kind ?


*Yes that kit comes with 2- 444C Viair compressors *


----------



## crewd62

I've got a 65 impala and wanting somethin simple, front back and one switch lay, is this a straight bolt on kit or need some fab work too? Lookin to get something quick, thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

crewd62 said:


> I've got a 65 impala and wanting somethin simple, front back and one switch lay, is this a straight bolt on kit or need some fab work too? Lookin to get something quick, thanks


*PM SENT!!!*


----------



## ericg

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello Eric, is that a 2WD or 4WD??? Let me know so I can work on a quote for you*


sorry its been a few days :facepalm: its a 2 wheel drive


----------



## Erika CCE

ericg said:


> sorry its been a few days :facepalm: its a 2 wheel drive


*No problem, I will send you a message in a few minutes.*


----------



## Erika CCE

*BET DEALS AND QUALITY IN THE MARKET!!! VISIT OUR WEBSITE AT: *
www.coolcars.org


----------



## brn2ridelo

Erika CCE said:


> *11-5200 FBSS 3/8 AIR KIT with 5 gallon Aluminum Silver Tank
> ONLY $899.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!!*


will this work for my glasshouse just looking for front,back and lay frame


----------



## Erika CCE

brn2ridelo said:


> will this work for my glasshouse just looking for front,back and lay frame


Yes, it sure will!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO SELL AIR HELPER SPRIGNS??? 
CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR PRICE AND AVAILABILITY FOR YOUR VEHICLE!!!
http://www.coolcars.org/Firestone/index.htm


----------



## CCE_GiRL

goinlow said:


> 10-5400 comes with 2 Viair compressor ? If so what kind ?


*Hello Louis .!!! *:wave: *Ur compressors went out yesterday **...... Let me know if u need anything else* *. TTYL*


----------



## Erika CCE

DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO SELL AIR HELPER SPRINGS??? 
CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR PRICE AND AVAILABILITY FOR YOUR VEHICLE!!!
http://www.coolcars.org/Firestone/index.htm


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE Air Systems.!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE AIR SYSTEMS!!! Installed by our distibutor USA MOTORSPORTS in San Antonio, TX


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

very nice setup


----------



## Erika CCE

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> very nice setup


*
Yes they do great installs!!!*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

HEY HOW YOU DOING ERIKA JUSS WONDERING IF A AIR BAGG SET UP OUT OF A 87 REGAL(G BODY) WILL FIT IN TO A 62 IMPALA (X FRAME) :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> HEY HOW YOU DOING ERIKA JUSS WONDERING IF A AIR BAGG SET UP OUT OF A 87 REGAL(G BODY) WILL FIT IN TO A 62 IMPALA (X FRAME) :thumbsup:


*Hello, the air kits are going to be the same ones for both cars you will just have to get the right brackets for that g-body car. Let me know I offer the brackets here*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello, the air kits are going to be the same ones for both cars you will just have to get the right brackets for that g-body car. Let me know I offer the brackets here*


 ok will do thanx for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## everlast

I have an 83 lincoln mark vi and want to install my first air ride system after many cars w juice. Can u tell me what system i should go with and the cost?? How much to upgrade to 1/2" lines and gauges and chrome tank?? TY


----------



## Erika CCE

(10-5400) 1/2 Up 3/8 Down FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE $1,199.95 For the brackets I only offer the universal installer kits they are $99.95 per kit. You can also get the shocks for a better ride, they are $89.95 per pair. Let me know I have everything available and ready to ship, thanks!!!


----------



## ostrichcutty

I need a complete kit for a 64 wagon. I want just f&b..3/8 lines with a manifold. Single gauge with dual needles, two switch on the same panel as gauge for front and back. Thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE

ostrichcutty said:


> I need a complete kit for a 64 wagon. I want just f&b..3/8 lines with a manifold. Single gauge with dual needles, two switch on the same panel as gauge for front and back. Thanks!


*Hello, seems like the kit that will fit you the best is 11-6238 3/8 FRONT & BACK ONLY this kit is $799.95 plus bag brackets. Go tho this link so you can see a picture of the kit and also a list of what it all comes with, we do not offer manifold valves: *
http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/fastkits.htm
*Let me know if you have any questions, thanks!!!*


----------



## ostrichcutty

What would I be looking for that kit plus bags shipped to 93436?


----------



## Erika CCE

ostrichcutty said:


> What would I be looking for that kit plus bags shipped to 93436?


Kit is $799.95 front and rear brackets are $259.90 total you will be looking at $1,059.85 FREE SHIPPING lmk I have the stuff here ready to ship


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Hello,Can I get a Price on a Set up for a 69 el camino.Front and Back.Dont have to be fast.Just wanna take it to Shows Lower it and Raise it when leaving.Thanks..


----------



## Erika CCE

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hello,Can I get a Price on a Set up for a 69 el camino.Front and Back.Dont have to be fast.Just wanna take it to Shows Lower it and Raise it when leaving.Thanks..


*FRONT & BACK KIT IS $799.95 (11-6238) WE OFFER BOLT-ON BRACKETS $129.95 FRONT & 129.95 REAR TOTAL WILL BE $1,059.85* 



*11-6238*
3/8 Front & Back Basic Fast Bag Kit
*Includes the following:
1x- ViAir 380 Compressor
1x- 5 Gallon Tank
4x- 3/8 SMC Valves
1x- 150psi Pressure Switch
1x- Glass Water Trap
1x- Dual Needle Gauge
1x- Electric Switch Panel
4x- Air Bags
All Fittings
60ft.- Air Line*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Thanks..


----------



## Erika CCE

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks..


*No problem, thanks and let me know I got the parts in-stock and ready to ship!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*GM LIL  ..... Let's finish up this week with 
hard work and a positive attitude!! :thumbsup:
Make the most of your day 
♥ Norma







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

_MAY 2012 NEWS LETTER!!!__








*If you'll like to receive our monthly news letter click on the link below:**
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm*_


----------



## Erika CCE

Back in-stock!!!







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*1-2 Day Shipping for most of the US!!!
**http://www.coolcars.org/map.htm
*


----------



## Erika CCE

Its about that time again!!! *ShowFestin Tunica, MS. If anyone needs any air or hydraulic parts and would like to save on shipping let us know! Anything from fittings to full kits!!!*​*Look for the COOL CARS booth!!!​
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*MAY-JUNE SPECIALS!!!*_










*Let me know if you have any questions, ERIKA!!!* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​

**
Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:








*


----------



## yeloe253

looking for a set up real clean and show worthy for a 58 impala what would you suggest 2 tanks and 2 compressors? never did the bags and want/have to run them i need help people tell me that kits are garbage and every thing well neeed to be replaced 
help me out if you can


----------



## Erika CCE

yeloe253 said:


> looking for a set up real clean and show worthy for a 58 impala what would you suggest 2 tanks and 2 compressors? never did the bags and want/have to run them i need help people tell me that kits are garbage and every thing well neeed to be replaced
> help me out if you can


Hello, if your looking for a complete kit for a '58 Impala we have several options. Do you want a single ultiport tank or dual tank dual compressor? that will be up to you, it will depend on how you want the kit to be set up. You can go to our website and take a look at our different kits www.coolcars.org let me know


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget about our Monthly Specials!!!

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at
Email: [email protected]  ​

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407​









​


----------



## GALLO 59

i need re7 bags and brackets for a 59 impala. you got those?


----------



## Erika CCE

GALLO 59 said:


> i need re7 bags and brackets for a 59 impala. you got those?


*We don't have any RE series bags we only stock the SS series. We also have the brackets available for that '59 Chevy, let me know if you need them!!! Thanks*


----------



## boxbodyc10

looking for fbss kit 1/2" up and down for 78 c10, what would that cost?


----------



## dj alo

will i need to call in the order to get the civic cylinder brackets for 59.95?


----------



## Erika CCE

dj alo said:


> will i need to call in the order to get the civic cylinder brackets for 59.95?


*Yes, just give us a call to place the order 888-266-5969 thanks!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

boxbodyc10 said:


> looking for fbss kit 1/2" up and down for 78 c10, what would that cost?


PM SENT!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*LOOKING FOR ANY OF THESE BRANDS?
**WE GOT THEM!!! CALL OR COME IN THE STORE TO MAKE YOUR ORDER TODAY!!!*







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We got this 69' C-10 done a few days back​

We changed the Lower Brackets & swapped his compressor for a Brand new 480c Viair!!! ​

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*SPECIALS ARE STILL GOOD UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH!!!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER!!! *


----------



## Spider509

*!*

Im saving my pennies! talk to soon ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Spider509 said:


> Im saving my pennies! talk to soon ! :thumbsup:


 KOOL!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

COMPLETE Air Ride Kit for..... Everything need it to bag your "A" , "B" & "G" BODY CAR!!









Give us a call 












​


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS

What's the price on the complete kit for a B body


----------



## Erika CCE

THE FAMILIA BOSS said:


> What's the price on the complete kit for a B body


What are you looking for??? We got a kit on special right now 10-5401 for $999.00 and we also have the brackets available. Let me know if you need 3/8 or 1/2 and how many tanks and compressors so I can give you the right price


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS

1/2 2 comp. 1 tank and brackets ....


----------



## Erika CCE

THE FAMILIA BOSS said:


> 1/2 2 comp. 1 tank and brackets ....


*PM SENT*


----------



## 87boxchevy

Wanting to bag an 87 chevy caprice fbss want possibly a fast kit two 5 gallon tanks what price will i be looking at with bolt on brackets


----------



## Erika CCE

87boxchevy said:


> Wanting to bag an 87 chevy caprice fbss want possibly a fast kit two 5 gallon tanks what price will i be looking at with bolt on brackets


*PM SENT!!! Let me know *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Last week for these great deals!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*5 Gallon Aluminum Tank *SILVER* (9 port)*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

SMC Valves In Stock!!! 

All backordered items will be shipping out Today & all new orders will follow shortly.​
Thanks for your Patience!
​


----------



## lgh1157

Is that wishbone you guys sell really $399 ?

L


----------



## CCE_GiRL

lgh1157 said:


> Is that wishbone you guys sell really $399 ?
> 
> L


*
Yeah .... $399.95 + $20 shipping = $419.95 
Lmk... Norma *


----------



## caprice on dz

Been jumping back and forth between which setup I want. I'm thinking being my first jump into air setup about starting with the 11-6238.
Does this kit have all I would need to run it? Do you have brackets for a 95 caprice and shocks too? I'm sure down the road once I'm adjusted 
I'll realize I want more options, would I be able to add a few things to the kit rather than starting over with a new one?

Phil
*
*


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> Been jumping back and forth between which setup I want. I'm thinking being my first jump into air setup about starting with the 11-6238.
> Does this kit have all I would need to run it? Do you have brackets for a 95 caprice and shocks too? I'm sure down the road once I'm adjusted
> I'll realize I want more options, would I be able to add a few things to the kit rather than starting over with a new one?
> 
> *
> *


*That is a good start, but you need to keep in mind that later on when you want to add to it you will end up paying a lot more than just going with a FBSS kit since the beginning. the price difference is only of $100.00 (10-5200) Yes we have brackets & shocks available for that car. Let me know if you have any more questions  *


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *That is a good start, but you need to keep in mind that later on when you want to add to it you will end up paying a lot more than just going with a FBSS kit since the beginning. the price difference is only of $100.00 (10-5200) Yes we have brackets & shocks available for that car. Let me know if you have any more questions  *


Thats what I thought. Do the rear axle brackets bolt on or get welded to the axle?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Erika CCE said:


> *FRONT & BACK KIT IS $799.95 (11-6238) WE OFFER BOLT-ON BRACKETS $129.95 FRONT & 129.95 REAR TOTAL WILL BE $1,059.85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11-6238*
> 3/8 Front & Back Basic Fast Bag Kit
> *Includes the following:
> 1x- ViAir 380 Compressor
> 1x- 5 Gallon Tank
> 4x- 3/8 SMC Valves
> 1x- 150psi Pressure Switch
> 1x- Glass Water Trap
> 1x- Dual Needle Gauge
> 1x- Electric Switch Panel
> 4x- Air Bags
> All Fittings
> 60ft.- Air Line*


Does this Price still stand? Does it include Shipping?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Richiecool69elka said:


> Does this Price still stand? Does it include Shipping?



_*The $1,059.85*_* that she gave you includes FREE SHIPPING anywhere in the Continental U.S. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> Thats what I thought. Do the rear axle brackets bolt on or get welded to the axle?


*those are Bolt-in brackets.... *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Sean's McGuirt 2007 Tahoe Stock floor body dropped by Cool Cars Engineering / Smith Chassis on 26" Delta DZ 101 Matte Black wheels with Pirelli 295/30/26 Scorpion Tires.
3/8 FBSS CCE Air System with 2-480 Viair Compressors,4-3/8" SMC Valves & 4- Firestone Airbags.​


















​


----------



## Richiecool69elka

CCE_GiRL said:


> _*The $1,059.85*_* that she gave you includes FREE SHIPPING anywhere in the Continental U.S. *


So if I dont get brackets I pay shipping?


----------



## Erika CCE

Richiecool69elka said:


> So if I dont get brackets I pay shipping?


No, you will still get the FREE FREIGHT. As long as the order goes over $500.00 you will get FREE SHIPPING!!! Let me know


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*This 96 Impala SS features our 10-5300 Air Kit which features two VIAIR 444s and 3/8 SMC Valves, CCF11400 Front Brackets, and CCF21400 Rear Brackets, ATA-UPPR Upper Adjustable trailing arms, and ATA-LOWR Lower Adjustable Arms, and relocated shocks!*:biggrin:​

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

65 Impala Convertible with a 10-5200 kit with an extra Viair 380 added, 2 switches, Upgraded to Square D pressure switch, and Slam Specialties Airbags. Also features our front CCF11300 Front Air bag Brackets, and CCF21300 Rear Air Bag Brackets! 

The Vehicle Specific Air Kit for the 65-70 Impala Starts at $1260 shipped, Thats a 3/8 Kit with 8 3/8" SMC valves, Viair 444 Compressor, and all brass DOT fittings, AND front and rear brackets! Dont be fooled into buying a 4 valve kit! 































​


----------



## Erika CCE

*T T T*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

This Infinity M45 features a our Mcpherson Universal Air Strut Kit, and a 10-5300 Air Management Kit, and handbuilt rear Brackets!​ 

Contact a sales rep today for more info on this and our numerous kits available!​​​​​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*This 1962 Chevrolet Impala SS Convertible Feature our Full Air Suspension Kit complete 
with trailing arms, and Wishbone ​*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*A lot of people don't know this but We also specialize in AIR SUSPENSION, we carry over 16 different kit to choose from.!!!! We have a large selection of custom / aftermarket brackets for almost any vehicle out there. :]

So.... We have created a NEW PAGE dedicated to all your AIR SUSPENSION NEEDS!!! ​
https://www.facebook.com/CoolCarsEngineering

Hit the "LIKE" Button & Share.... Gracias​*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Have a great Friday, everyone!!!​*:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*WORKING HARD ON MY BIG ORDER 
(15 COMPLETE AIRRIDE KITS PLUS EXTRA PARTS)*


----------



## BAGGD

Nice!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at this beauty!!! 
It features our AIR RIDE KIT 11-7238 Front & Back!!!*







​


----------



## ElRody23

I have an 02 Lincoln blackwood with factory air suspension on d rear, one of f bags went out d other day do y'all have anything to replace that bag?


----------



## Erika CCE

ElRody23 said:


> I have an 02 Lincoln blackwood with factory air suspension on d rear, one of f bags went out d other day do y'all have anything to replace that bag?


The only way to replace that is going to be with a "factory" bag from the dealership. If you want to use any other air bag (firestone, slam or airlift) you will have to change the rear suspension to regular coil springs and shocks.


----------



## ElRody23

Kool thanks!!


----------



## Erika CCE

ElRody23 said:


> Kool thanks!!


*Ur welcome, any time we can help *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget about this GREAT EVENT!!!* 
*Street Rod Nationals*
http://nsra-usa.com/Events/


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Come & Support!!!*_:biggrin:







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*2013 Calendar!!! Buy it now only $10.00**















*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Do you have a kit for a 1982 Lincoln mark vi ? And if so price on a fbss kit that's pretty quick and enough air to play around with thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Do you have a kit for a 1982 Lincoln mark vi ? And if so price on a fbss kit that's pretty quick and enough air to play around with thanks! :thumbsup:


*Yes we do! PM SENT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

i need a complete kit for 1975 caprice, just front and back. something programmable for desired ride heights would ideal...Ready to order


----------



## Erika CCE

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> i need a complete kit for 1975 caprice, just front and back. something programmable for desired ride heights would ideal...Ready to order


*I sent you a pm, let me know if that works for you. Here's the link to our website, so you can see all the sifferent air kits we sell.* http://www.coolcars.org/


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Get in early on the new shirt design!, Pre Order ends This week!, if you want larger sizes you have to get in on this pre order, we will NOT be stocking any size larger than 3XL! so if u need a 4XL or bigger..... have to act now! these shirts during the pre order are $20 shipped!, after the preorder ends they are $25 shipped! They only come in black! call us today to order..... 
Call me 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hanging out at BoboFit Car Show this past weekend!!! **
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out ur NEW Switch Plates!! $29.95  :biggrin:
Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407 
 ★ ☆ ✰ Norma Cce ★ ☆ ✰


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
From CCE FAMILY







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Working on some Universal Air Struts!!! 
Call for pricing** :thumbsup:







*


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

I need cylinder brackets for an l series saturn


----------



## ShakeRoks

what do you have comparable to these two kits? 1959 Impala

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Suspens...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2a1e6ea58a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOLT-Air-Su...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2a1f3e5d13


----------



## Erika CCE

*VIAIR 444C DUAL PACKS ON SPECIAL!!! 
CALL FOR DETAILS 888-266-5969 
or e-mail to [email protected]
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I need cylinder brackets for an l series saturn


*Sorry but we stopped selling Air Cylinders and Brackets a few months ago.*


----------



## Erika CCE

ShakeRoks said:


> what do you have comparable to these two kits? 1959 Impala
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Suspens...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2a1e6ea58a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOLT-Air-Su...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2a1f3e5d13



Here's a link to our website, this will show you the different air kits we got available for your car. I think the first one 
11-5200 and the third one 10-5300 are pretty compatible with the ones you show on your link. The price is for kit only brackets are sold separately but I'm sure I can match that price  Let me know what you think... 
http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/multiport.htm


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look what I got...NEW Shirts!!! **:biggrin: They look freaking awesome! :thumbsup:The New Shirts are available from SMALL to 3XL for $25 shipped!! 
They only come in black! Call us today to order...
1888-266-5969 x 407  Norma







*


----------



## goinlow

What up Norma ! :wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Post a photo of yourself wearing our CCE/Cool Car Shirt and we will draw a name for One Lucky Winner to receive our New Cool Cars Engineering Shirt! ** Cut off time is Wednesday,September 12 at 2:00pm EST.** GOOD LUCK!!!**








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

goinlow said:


> What up Norma ! :wave:


*Q'vole Louis...:wave: I see u all the time en Facebook  How's everything with u ?*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*So who’s going to the NOPI Nationals???? 
Make sure to come out and visit TEAM CCE at the NOPI NATIONALS on the weekend of September 22,23 2012!!! *
*** Make sure to take pictures of TEAM CCE **
for our NEXT GIVEAWAY!
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Don't forget about our








​**We are offering a KiLLer DeaL on our 444c Viair DUAL PACKS! 
Want to know the price..??? :] Shhh! It's a secret..... 
PRICE TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE!!
​**Call me or feel free to contact me at 
[email protected] 

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our COOL CARS TEAM will be going to the Nopi Nationals this weekend!!! *
*If you go to the show don't forget to stop by our booth* 







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Please make a note that this kit comes with manifold valves and 5 gallon aluminum SILVER tank!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3/8 FRONT & BACK FAST BAG KIT 
w/New Manifold & FB Panel w/Paddle Switches 
ONLY $799! :wow:
norma@coolcars.org or 1888-266-5969 x 407
*​


----------



## caprice on dz

*10-5200 

*how much for this kit with the compressor upgraded to a 480


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> *10-5200
> 
> *how much for this kit with the compressor upgraded to a 480


*Check ur messages, I just sent you a quote!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

****OCTOBER SPECIAL****
Complete FRONT & BACK 3/8 MANIFOLD KIT!!!
PRICE IS ONLY $799.95 & FREE SHIPPING
_FOR QUESTIONS OR TO ORDER YOU CAN CALL
888-266-5969 OR E-MAIL ME TO [email protected]_


----------



## Erika CCE

*FOR PRICING OR INFORMATION PLEASE CALL 1-888-266-5969*


----------



## kevs396ss

Have to give ya guys props, I bought my 3/8 fbss multi port kit from you guys last month and finished up the install a couple days ago. Had everything I needed and the best price for a kit, think I might run another 444c. Shoot me a price if you can give me a deal on one.


----------



## Erika CCE

kevs396ss said:


> Have to give ya guys props, I bought my 3/8 fbss multi port kit from you guys last month and finished up the install a couple days ago. Had everything I needed and the best price for a kit, think I might run another 444c. Shoot me a price if you can give me a deal on one.


*Thanks! I'm glad to hear you liked our products. I will send you the price on the 444C by message*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

kevs396ss said:


> Have to give ya guys props, I bought my 3/8 fbss multi port kit from you guys last month and finished up the install a couple days ago. Had everything I needed and the best price for a kit, think I might run another 444c. Shoot me a price if you can give me a deal on one.


*THANK YOU! your feedback is important to us :thumbsup:** I would ♥ to add ur pictures to my CCE EQUIPPED FB Album & Also to our FLICKR GALLERIE  **http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics**http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics**http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccehydraulics*

*Let me know if u are interested..... u can send me ur pictures to [email protected]  Thanks again n Have a great day.....I'll talk 2 u soon! 
**Norma *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

October is Full of Specials here at CCE!!! :thumbsup:​








- 480c Viair DUAL pack <------ too low to advertise / call 4 pricing
- 2 Pump "Hydro dipped" Kit $999 <-----FREE SHIPPING !!! 
- 3/8 Front & Back Air Kit $799 <----------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 3/8 FBSS Air Kit $999 <-----------------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 2 Pump Pinstriped Kit $999 <--------------FREE SHIPPING !!!

These prices are good through Wednesday October 31th Only, so don't miss these great deals!!!! 
Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407Norma 

You can check All our Special here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9147704&type=3​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:

Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.275586432548612.61370.270414549732467&type=3

Feel free to call me or pm me .... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:
​







*


----------



## ShakeRoks

CCE_GiRL said:


> *TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:
> 
> Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.275586432548612.61370.270414549732467&type=3
> 
> Feel free to call me or pm me .... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:
> 
> Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.275586432548612.61370.270414549732467&type=3
> 
> Feel free to call me or pm me .... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*hahahaha....sorry I uploaded the wrong picture  I meant to upload this one.... lol It could have been worse**







*


----------



## ShakeRoks

CCE_GiRL said:


> [/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]*hahahaha....sorry I uploaded the wrong picture  I meant to upload this one.... lol It could have been worse**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ShakeRoks said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPLETE FRONT & BACK KIT ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*








*COMPLETE FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE KIT ONLY $999.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## moto8282

is that 1/2 and is there upgrades


----------



## CCE_GiRL

moto8282 said:


> is that 1/2 and is there upgrades


*
That's a complete 3/8 Kit but we do offer 1/2 kits & Upgrades like to bigger compressor or different bags . *


----------



## Low64poncho

Do you guys happen to make front and rear air bag brackets for a 64 pontiac catalina?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

moto8282 said:


> is that 1/2 and is there upgrades





Low64poncho said:


> Do you guys happen to make front and rear air bag brackets for a 64 pontiac catalina?


*I actually don't have a vehicle specific bracket for ur Catalina But send me some pictures of the suspension N' I'll see what I can do  you can send the pics to [email protected] or [email protected] .ttyl....*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Low64poncho

Hi Erika. I was looking at and interested in the 10-5500 kit. Is there a choice in picking a different bag model or does this kit only come with the Firestone bags. I ask because I'm looking for 2600 bag fronts and 2500 rears


----------



## Erika CCE

Low64poncho said:


> Hi Erika. I was looking at and interested in the 10-5500 kit. Is there a choice in picking a different bag model or does this kit only come with the Firestone bags. I ask because I'm looking for 2600 bag fronts and 2500 rears


*Hello, I just message you. Please let me know if you have any questions or need further info on this set up!*


----------



## Low64poncho

Haha it's ok I ordered the 105500 kit this morning


----------



## Erika CCE

Low64poncho said:


> Haha it's ok I ordered the 105500 kit this morning


*Are you Efrain?*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​







** Please Be safe out there tonight....
both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## Low64poncho

Erika CCE said:


> *Are you Efrain?*


Yup. I am


----------



## Erika CCE

Low64poncho said:


> Yup. I am


*I thought so  Your order shipped out yesterday, some parts went out from our NV store so you will be getting part of the kit today or tomorrow and the rest until Monday or Tuesday Let me know if you need anything else *


----------



## Guys64impala

How much for the fb fast bag kit in 1/2 but without the compressor and without the air tank. I just need the 1/2 manifold, and the electric switch panel with the switches and the air gauge? And how much more to add 60ft of 1/2 air lines?


----------



## Erika CCE

Guys64impala said:


> How much for the fb fast bag kit in 1/2 but without the compressor and without the air tank. I just need the 1/2 manifold, and the electric switch panel with the switches and the air gauge? And how much more to add 60ft of 1/2 air lines?


*Check your messages, let me know if you have any questions!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS 2 **Chris Espina from Auburn Wa on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH! N’ Also a BIG SHOUT OUT 2 STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE**for being selected as our DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT!! 
Thanks for the ♥ n’ support! *:thumbsup:









Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!!​http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm​​
Do you wan to be the NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!? :] Submit your photos to....​[email protected]​​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*Did you know we sell Complete Bolt-On Strut Kits for almost every vehicle? 
Give us a call for pricing or questions 888-266-5969 Ext. 405*


----------



## Low64poncho

CCE_GiRL said:


> *I actually don't have a vehicle specific bracket for ur Catalina But send me some pictures of the suspension N' I'll see what I can do  you can send the pics to [email protected] or [email protected] .ttyl....*


Hi. I sent you an email with pics of my suspension to see if you can help me with the bag brackets I need to install the kit I bought of you. Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

Low64poncho said:


> Hi. I sent you an email with pics of my suspension to see if you can help me with the bag brackets I need to install the kit I bought of you. Thanks


*Hello! I will ask her for the pictures and figure out which brackets you might need. I will message you later!*


----------



## Cadislim504

I'm looking for a complete FBSS air kit with 1/2" hydraulic lines, 2 480c compressors, and a 7 to 10 gallon aluminum tank for a 1995 cadillac fleetwood. Thanks Slim.


----------



## Erika CCE

Cadislim504 said:


> I'm looking for a complete FBSS air kit with 1/2" hydraulic lines, 2 480c compressors, and a 7 to 10 gallon aluminum tank for a 1995 cadillac fleetwood. Thanks Slim.


*Check your messages! Please call me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Cadislim504

It is a RWD.


----------



## Erika CCE

Cadislim504 said:


> It is a RWD.


*I sent you a quote already, let me know if you have any more questions. *


----------



## sjrider71

any specials for the holidays?:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

sjrider71 said:


> any specials for the holidays?:thumbsup:


*Yes  We will have a great deal for *_*BLACK FRIDAY WEEK.*_* 3 days only November 19 - November 21. Stay tuned we will post the specials soon!*


----------



## Low64poncho

Hi. Any luck the the bag brackets we talked about?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Low64poncho said:


> Hi. Any luck the the bag brackets we talked about?



I sent a pm like 1 hr. ago..... Just check ur messages  ttyl


----------



## Low64poncho

CCE_GiRL said:


> I sent a pm like 1 hr. ago..... Just check ur messages  ttyl


Yea I saw it after I posted here haha. Hope you got the pics


----------



## sjrider71

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes  We will have a great deal for *_*BLACK FRIDAY WEEK.*_* 3 days only November 19 - November 21. Stay tuned we will post the specials soon!*


Cool ill be waiting thanks


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Price on kit for 66 caprice wagon 1/2 kit, front and back only with raw tank also what's the price differance with 444 compressors and 480. Please include price of brackets also and do you have shock kits for this car with brackets cause I was told you really need shocks to keep from bouncy ride


----------



## Erika CCE

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Price on kit for 66 caprice wagon 1/2 kit, front and back only with raw tank also what's the price differance with 444 compressors and 480. Please include price of brackets also and do you have shock kits for this car with brackets cause I was told you really need shocks to keep from bouncy ride


*Check your messages, please let me know if you have any questions. You can call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to [email protected] Thanks!*


----------



## Juiced only

Erika CCE said:


> *Did you know we sell Complete Bolt-On Strut Kits for almost every vehicle?
> Give us a call for pricing or questions 888-266-5969 Ext. 405*


yea but how much psi can they go up too?


----------



## Erika CCE

Juiced only said:


> yea but how much psi can they go up too?


*Between 150-200psi*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Another HOT SELLING item... "AIR BAG MOUNTING BRACKETS " for all vehicles :] 

-Front Brackets(reg. price $140pr) **SPECIAL $100!!
-Rear Brackets (reg. price $140pr) **SPECIAL $100!!










Don't miss out!!!!! Call Now  1888-266-5969 X 407


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HOT SELLING Kit... "3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit" $765!!! **
n'..... u can add front & back Brackets for ONLY $200!

***COMPLETE 3/8' All Around Kit w/Brackets $965!!! Shipped***

THAT'S A STEAL!!!! Don't wait!!!!! Call Now *


----------



## yuma64

I am interested in a kit but on web site it doesn't have the sale prices.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Do you guys sell ASCO valves? In the next 2 weeks I need to get 8 Asco 1/2" valves, a 5 gallon tank, an oiler/filter for an EDC, 4 3 prong switches, about 20Ft of switchbox cord, and various fittings. I have been ordering from Airassisted, and they are great, but the Canada shipping is killing my project deadlines! IM me if you have these things, I rarely check this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE

yuma64 said:


> I am interested in a kit but on web site it doesn't have the sale prices.


*Hello, I believe I just spoke to you *


----------



## Erika CCE

NFA Fabrication said:


> Do you guys sell ASCO valves? In the next 2 weeks I need to get 8 Asco 1/2" valves, a 5 gallon tank, an oiler/filter for an EDC, 4 3 prong switches, about 20Ft of switchbox cord, and various fittings. I have been ordering from Airassisted, and they are great, but the Canada shipping is killing my project deadlines! IM me if you have these things, I rarely check this thread. Thanks!


*Chaeck your messages!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*T T T* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Looking for a price on a complete 3/8 fbss kit with brackets for a 77' Caddy coupe running 13's.


----------



## Erika CCE

1sick2kacr said:


> Looking for a price on a complete 3/8 fbss kit with brackets for a 77' Caddy coupe running 13's.


*Check your messages!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Did ya' like our Black FridaySales??? 
What do you think about a Christmas Sale!??!??


----------



## joker78148

Great prices for Black Friday! X Mas sale would be good


----------



## CCE_GiRL

joker78148 said:


> Great prices for Black Friday! X Mas sale would be good


*Yeah.... We are going to have some amazing prices! 

*
*Get ready for our 
"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE"!!!
20-40% OFF of All Air & Hydraulic parts:wow: 









Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma​
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

December's Newsletter!​CONGRATULATIONS
to Jose Renteria from Albuquerque, NM on being our 
New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*I really hope you guys saved up some money for this Christmas because we will have lots of GREAT DEALS starting next week!!! 
**You can call now and put your order in  888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to[email protected]







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Take advantage of our "12 Days of Christmas Sale"
3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit $765!!! 
Add front & back Brackets for ONLY $200! (most vehicles)*


*COMPLETE 3/8' All Around Kit w/Brackets *$965 *
With FREE SHIPPING!!! :thumbsup:*
*
**THAT'S A STEAL!!!! 1888-266-5969 X **407** <--- Norma* 

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL AIR RIDE SET UPS AND PARTS ARE ON SALE!!! 
CALL FOR PRICING OR TO PLACE AN ORDER*
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
[email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

**** COMPLETE 59-64 IMPALA KIT *** Sale Price ONLY $1619!!! 
Regular price $2080 ..... Savings of $461 !!! *:wow:* 

- #10-5300 Kit 3/8 Up & 3/8 Down 
- #Front Upper & Lower Brackets 
- #Rear Upper Brackets 
- #Wishbone
- #Rear Lower Trailing Arms with Bags mount

**Call for more info 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** or** [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

"12 Days of Christmas Sale" 
You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!! 
​[​
​Firestone Bags 2500lb or 2600lb 
Regular price $80
Sale price $58 ​

To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
[email protected] ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget our "12 Days of Christmas Sale" is going on Right Now!!!! Hurry up! sale ends Friday










To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
​
[email protected]​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Looking for a basic kit? Check this kit out! 
FRONT & BACK KIT 3/8 ONLY $675.00*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THESE GREAT DEALS!!!*
*GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEM. 
YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:00PM TODAY TO PUT YOUR ORDERS IN.*








 ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Low64poncho

I have to say I'm diggin you guys quick shipping. I ordered a full kit couple months back and ordered some fitting couple days back and both times were quick. Thank you


----------



## Erika CCE

Low64poncho said:


> I have to say I'm diggin you guys quick shipping. I ordered a full kit couple months back and ordered some fitting couple days back and both times were quick. Thank you


*
Thank you for your purchase!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*T**T**T *:thumbsup:


----------



## soccorjimmy

I have to say that CCE is awesome and cant forget about Erika. Her customer service is great, got a great price on my compressors and the shipping was fast. Will be ordering more stuff soon from these guys. JIMMY


----------



## Erika CCE

soccorjimmy said:


> I have to say that CCE is awesome and cant forget about Erika. Her customer service is great, got a great price on my compressors and the shipping was fast. Will be ordering more stuff soon from these guys. JIMMY


_Thanks, I'm glad you were happy with your order! TTYL_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## caprice on dz

do you sell these types of fittings?









3/8" Brass Tee with 1/4" Elbow Guage Fitting


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you all have a wonderful start to 2013!!!

**Let's start the New Year right.....
**Remember "What u get by achieving your goals isn't as important as what u BECOME by achieving your goals"*
*Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> do you sell these types of fittings?
> 
> View attachment 588219
> 
> 
> 3/8" Brass Tee with 1/4" Elbow Guage Fitting


*I'll send u a PM ... I have to ask u something :] *


----------



## oso503

How do I bag a 93 town car??? I wanna get ur 1/2 up 3/8 down set up by the way


----------



## 100spoke

do u all sell these wheels if so how much in 20s?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

oso503 said:


> How do I bag a 93 town car??? I wanna get ur 1/2 up 3/8 down set up by the way


*U'll be looking at @ $1379 shipped!!! I'll pm u all the details. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... We are bringing **SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN** BACK!!!! *:thumbsup:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.... I Can't wait! 
We were think like around August, WHO'S DOWN??? 
***** Stay Tuned for more Details ***
*


----------



## caprice on dz

Did you get my pm?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> Did you get my pm?


*yEAH... check ur messages :] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

100spoke said:


> View attachment 590776
> do u all sell these wheels if so how much in 20s?


*"Intro twisted vista" wheels :thumbsup: We don't sell those wheel.... but u can call their 1-800 # they'll take care of you. Good Luck!*  http://www.introwheels.com/shop/hd-8/twisted-vista-2/


----------



## CCE_GiRL

oso503 said:


> How do I bag a 93 town car??? I wanna get ur 1/2 up 3/8 down set up by the way



*
I Have a quote ready for you, Check ur messages....** *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## RIDDLER

CCE_GiRL said:


> *It's Official.... We are bringing **SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN** BACK!!!! *:thumbsup:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.... I Can't wait!
> We were think like around August, WHO'S DOWN???
> ***** Stay Tuned for more Details ***
> *


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*WE OFFER COMPLETE AIR SUSPENSION KITS & PARTS FOR ALMOST EVERY VEHICLE OUT THERE!!!*_
*FULL SIZE
MINI TRUCK
STREET RODS
MUSCLE CARS
CLASSIC CARS
IMPORT CARS
DOMESTIC CARS
WE ALSO OFFER RIDE RITE/AIR RIDE HELPERS
CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 FOR QUESTIONS OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*

www.coolcars.org


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Are you ready for some tax return specials!!!*_
_*What would you like???*_ ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE *hno: *lol **

**It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..**
Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on **ANYTHING YOU NEED! ** 
*







*
*
*1888-266-5969 X** 407 **or **norma**@coolcars.org*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## caprice on dz

CCE_GiRL said:


> *it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE *hno: *lol **
> 
> **It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..**
> Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on **ANYTHING YOU NEED! **
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> *1888-266-5969 X** 407 **or **norma**@coolcars.org*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spoke

When does the sales start?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> :thumbsup:


*Let me know Mr *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

100spoke said:


> When does the sales start?


*
Probably by the end of Next month, but hopefully sooner than that. We'll keep u guys posted *


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*IN A CAR CLUB AND STILL DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT SET UP WITH US? WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? 
ITS VERY SIMPLE!! JUST HAVE YOUR CC PRES. CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO!!!
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR [email protected]







*​

*Erika @ Cool Cars 
CCE Hydraulics, CCE AirRide
7514 Preston Hwy.
Louisville, KY. 40219
(888) 266-5969 ext. 405
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/erika.ccehydraulics 
*​


*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​Blog this Post   
*
*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Do you want to Rep ur Car Club N be part of CCE WALL OF FAME?....Well this is your Chance ** We are currently in process of re-vamping our show room and we are clearing a wall that we plan to dedicate to CAR CLUB plaques!! 

Would you be interested in sending in one of your club's plaques in to hang!??!? You can contact me at [email protected] or 1888-266-5969 x 407 







*


----------



## caprice on dz

CCE_GiRL said:


> *This 96 Impala SS features our 10-5300 Air Kit which features two VIAIR 444s and 3/8 SMC Valves, CCF11400 Front Brackets, and CCF21400 Rear Brackets, ATA-UPPR Upper Adjustable trailing arms, and ATA-LOWR Lower Adjustable Arms, and relocated shocks!*:biggrin:​
> 
> 
> ​



Did this require the adjustable trailing arms or was it just the owners prefference?


----------



## caprice on dz

The 10-5200 comes with a single 380c correct? How much to add a second 380c to it?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

100spoke said:


> When does the sales start?





caprice on dz said:


> The 10-5200 comes with a single 380c correct? How much to add a second 380c to it?


*It does come with the 380c , I think the best option for u is the 10-5300 that already comes with 2 compressors..... 2 -444c & 1- 5 gallon tank for $1099.95 Give me a call maybe I can do a special deal for u 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL NEW DIGITAL 2013 COOL CARS CATALOG!!!
*

http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog/1 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
3/8 Front Back Manifold Kit w/ Silver Tank
ONLY $799 !!! **
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)*








*
Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]

*​


*

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## FunkaholiC

CCE_GiRL said:


> *ttt*


Im new to this site.. i keep seeing ttt.. what does thay acronym mean?


----------



## 8016fo

To The Top


----------



## caprice on dz

FunkaholiC said:


> Im new to this site.. i keep seeing ttt.. what does thay acronym mean?





8016fo said:


> To The Top


its a means of bringing the thread back to the top of the list on the main page


----------



## caprice on dz

*01-3800*
Gauge kit upgrade for all FBSS 3/8 Kits

what does this consist of exactly?


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> *01-3800*
> Gauge kit upgrade for all FBSS 3/8 Kits
> 
> what does this consist of exactly?


That gives you 2-Dual needle gauges, 40ft- 1/4 line and the fittings needed to connect it! 
This upgrade is done if you want to add gauges to be able to read the pressure on each bag. 
Let me know if you have more questions!


----------



## topd0gg

Do you have any upcoming sales on dominator air bags for G Body's?


----------



## Erika CCE

topd0gg said:


> Do you have any upcoming sales on dominator air bags for G Body's?


*Are you looking for just the dominator bags or a complete kit for the G-Body? 
Let me know so I can give you a good deal *:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Erika CCE said:


> *ALL NEW DIGITAL 2013 COOL CARS CATALOG!!!
> *
> 
> http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog/1 ​


I flipped thru and noticed one of the kit upgrades removes all four bags. Will that change the price on the 10-5300? The only reason I ask is you carry the ss series slams and I prefer the re series which I can get from a buddy for a good deal.


----------



## topd0gg

Erika CCE said:


> *Are you looking for just the dominator bags or a complete kit for the G-Body?
> Let me know so I can give you a good deal *:thumbsup:


Just looking to get 2 new bags I already have the air system I bought from CCE 18 months ago.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

caprice on dz said:


> I flipped thru and noticed one of the kit upgrades removes all four bags. Will that change the price on the 10-5300? The only reason I ask is you carry the ss series slams and I prefer the re series which I can get from a buddy for a good deal.


No problem..... you are looking at :

- #10-5300 3/8Up - 3/8 Down $1099.95
- #01-2200 Take out (4) Air Bags -$200
------------------------------------
Parts $ 899.95
shipping $0000 Free anywhere in the Continental US 
Signature fee $3
----------------------------------
TOTAL $902.95

Let me know........ ttyl Norma


----------



## senossc

This parts are wery good !!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*8 PACK SMC VALVES SPECIALS 
GOOD UNTIL FRIDAY! 
$249.95 8- 3/8 SMC
$389.95 8- 1/2 SMC
$319.95 4- 3/8 & 4 1/2 SMC
CALL 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## 55800

How much for a small black 5 gallon tank with two compressors?


----------



## Erika CCE

orangecrush719 said:


> How much for a small black 5 gallon tank with two compressors?


*What compressors do you want? I have in-stock 380, 444 and 480 dual packs! Let me know so I can give you a total! Also where is this going to? *


----------



## 55800

Erika CCE said:


> *What compressors do you want? I have in-stock 380, 444 and 480 dual packs! Let me know so I can give you a total! Also where is this going to? *


How about a 5 gallon chrome tank.and a dual pack compressor of the 444
...shipped to colorado springs,co


----------



## Erika CCE

orangecrush719 said:


> How about a 5 gallon chrome tank.and a dual pack compressor of the 444
> ...shipped to colorado springs,co


*
I can do that for $410.90 shipped!* *Let me know!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT ALL THE GREAT DEAL THIS MONTH HAS FOR YOU!!!*








​


----------



## nuttyblock

Thanks Erika. Still waiting on my t-shirt though


----------



## 62Impala13s

Do you still have this special? And how much with front/rear bag brackets for 64 Impala? I want a basic front rear kit no side to side.Just to lower at the shows.Thank you


CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 3/8 Front Back Manifold Kit w/ Silver Tank
> ONLY $799 !!! **
> **FREE SHIPPING!**
> (continental US only)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Erika CCE

62Impala13s said:


> Do you still have this special? And how much with front/rear bag brackets for 64 Impala? I want a basic front rear kit no side to side.Just to lower at the shows.Thank you


*
Yes, the brackets for your car are $139.95 front and 139.95 rear. Please let us know if you want to order!*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]COOL CARS IS HAVING A CONTEST!!! 
WHO EVER SELLS THE MOST WINS FREE LUNCH FOR A WHOLE WEEK! 
HELP YOUR SALES REP WIN [/h]


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]1/2" FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE AIR KIT $1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
This kit comes with the following:
Your choice 380 or 444 compressors (2)
Your choice Silver or Black 5 Gallon Air Tank (1)
4 AIR BAGS 
8 SMC Air Valves
Single Needle Gauge 
Pressure Switch 200psi
10 sw. pre-wired box
ALL FITTINGS & AIR LINE[/h]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*

- 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
- ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
- 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**

(HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)

**** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
**
***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!

**Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you! 
**Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt... :biggrin:*


----------



## sjrider71

How much for 6 gc extreme 450 1/2 valves :thumbsup: and 2 3/4 check valves


----------



## CCE_GiRL

sjrider71 said:


> How much for 6 gc extreme 450 1/2 valves :thumbsup: and 2 3/4 check valves


*Hello... we actually only carry SMC Valves but I can probably find out for you. I'll pm me u all the details.ttyl *


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

question. will these bags with stand my 1977 lincoln mark v or is there a set of bags to up grade for the front


CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 3/8 Front Back Manifold Kit w/ Silver Tank
> ONLY $799 !!! **
> **FREE SHIPPING!**
> (continental US only)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have a great weekend!!!**







*


----------



## sjrider71

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hello... we actually only carry SMC Valves but I can probably find out for you. I'll pm me u all the details.ttyl *


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Did you know we also offer Firestone Air Bag Helper Springs?
Now you can Tow and Haul with safety and comfort with this air helper!!!








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CARL CASPER SHOW is only 8 days away!!!! **I’m currently taking Pre-orders for the Show so you can pick up your parts at the Booth or at the Store**. Remember……If pre-pay you won’t have to pay KY TAXES . 

Let me know if you need any pricing or parts. Our Store will be open on Friday regular hours from 9:00 to 6:00 pm. Please Don’t wait until the last minute to place your order. Feel free call, pm or email me at** [email protected]**. 
1888-266-5969 x** 407**We’ll see you guys soon!!!!! **NORMA*:thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hello... we actually only carry SMC Valves but I can probably find out for you. I'll pm me u all the details.ttyl *


No Luck?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

sjrider71 said:


> No Luck?


*Check ur messages.....* 

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

[h=2]







[/h]We are offering some Craaaaazy Deals on WHEELS & TIRE packages
(mounted and balanced, ready to go)
SUPER LOW PRICES.... Don't wait, Call for availability!!!! 
1888-266-5969 EXT 407 :biggrin::thumbsup:
*** SALE ENDS FEB.22 or UNTIL SUPPLIES LAST***







​


----------



## Erika CCE

nuttyblock said:


> Thanks Erika. Still waiting on my t-shirt though


*
LOL ur welcome!* :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlssupreme87

I HAVE A 78 CUTLASS WANT A FBSS AIR RIDE SETUP, WHATS THE PRICE ON THAT? IM IN OHIO


----------



## Erika CCE

cutlssupreme87 said:


> I HAVE A 78 CUTLASS WANT A FBSS AIR RIDE SETUP, WHATS THE PRICE ON THAT? IM IN OHIO


*Check your messages!*


----------



## buds70

1970 Impala convertible, fbss bolt on full kit, tax time special?


----------



## Erika CCE

buds70 said:


> 1970 Impala convertible, fbss bolt on full kit, tax time special?


*Check your message please!*


----------



## streetking

1992 caprice fbss 1/2 kit, with brackets but no compressors as im gunna run a york


----------



## Erika CCE

streetking said:


> 1992 caprice fbss 1/2 kit, with brackets but no compressors as im gunna run a york


*I just message you! Please let me know if you have any more questions!*


----------



## impala61pat

CCE_GiRL said:


> *TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*.
> 
> - 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
> - ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
> - 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**
> 
> (HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)
> 
> **** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
> **
> ***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!
> 
> **Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you!
> **Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *
> 
> ​
> IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/2cpzvpw.jpg[/IMG]


Do you have a tax time special for a 77 cutlass I want a 10 gallon tank with 2 pumps in a front back side 2 side kit


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this kit out. Complete FBSS fast bag kit for only $1,099.95 Please feel free to call, pm or e-mail me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

Have you seen our NEW AIR KIT? Check it out!
11-5438 3/8 FBSS Air Kit









Includes the following:
2- ViAir 444 Compressors (200psi) 
1- 5 Gallon Chrome Tank (4-1/2 Port)
8- 3/8 SMC Valves
1- 200psi Pressure Switch
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
2- Glass Water Traps
1- Single Needle Pressure Gauge
2- 5 Wire Locking Socket
1- 16 Gauge Fuse Holder
1- 5 Amp Fuse
4- Air Bags
All Fittings
60ft.- Air Line


----------



## It's Johnny

senossc said:


> This parts are wery good !!!!


did you get that kit from CCE?? and if you did, which kit was it??


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We salute and support all our Armed Forces! 
THANK YOU!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

It's Johnny said:


> did you get that kit from CCE?? and if you did, which kit was it??


*Hello Johnny! ** hank you very much for your order.....your order has been processed successfully*:thumbsup:*. Normally, orders are shipped within 1-2 business days of the receipt of payment. When I get a tracking number......I'll report back. Thank you!!!

Norma*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We got some 14's in stock!!!  185-70-14 WW Futura.
While supplies last $70.00ea plus shipping! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*What do u think??? I like it!  
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE**!!!*:thumbsup:​*Call me at 1888-266-5969** x **407** NORMA**★ *​*or PM me for more details*
*









**Still on SALE .....While supplies last **
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires **$49!** ea 
*185-70-14 WW Futura **$70! **ea








Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50*​


----------



## It's Johnny

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hello Johnny! ** hank you very much for your order.....your order has been processed successfully*:thumbsup:*. Normally, orders are shipped within 1-2 business days of the receipt of payment. When I get a tracking number......I'll report back. Thank you!!!
> 
> Norma*


Thank you for all the help. hope we could continue doing business.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

It's Johnny said:


> Thank you for all the help. hope we could continue doing business.



*My Pleasure.... Don't forget to send us pictures of ur ride . ttyl*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out this Beautiful 71 T-bird from Denver Colorado featuring one of our CCE Air Systems. Michael Valdez’s Thunderbird was featured in Lowrider Magazine a few years back. 

It is always nice to know that everyday somehow, someway we are a part of projects from Coast to Coast, But it's EVEN MORE REWARDING when they acknowledge you by saying….. “THANK YOU” :thumbsup:

So Michael Valdez..... Once Again THANKS for the shout–out!!! ♥ Norma 

If you want to see more ...... http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_1971_ford_thunderbird/


----------



## straight30weight

What kind of price do you have on front and rear brackets for 64 and earlier impalas?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

straight30weight said:


> What kind of price do you have on front and rear brackets for 64 and earlier impalas?


*All our Brackets are the same price.... $140 for the front pr. & $140 for the rear pr. + $20 shipping. Unless u go with our Universal Installer Kit for $100 ea. Here's a Link to our website so u can have a better look .... **http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/chevy_gm.htm**http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/chevy_gm.htm** 
Please Feel free to call me if you have any questions. Have a great day! **Norma *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY 1 Set... $890 **!! ( USA GOLD )
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub.
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x** 407 NormA [email protected] *:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63

what would it cost me to bag a 63 impala?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

wickedimage63 said:


> what would it cost me to bag a 63 impala?


*Hello :]

Let me give a a quick breakdown of the kit that we were talking about.....

- #10-5401 1/2up n 3/8Down $1099
- Front Brackets $140
- Rear Brackets $140
--------------------
Total $1379
Free SHipping NO TAX

Please feel free to call me if u have any questions. ttyl

**Norma**http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/multiport.htm

*


----------



## wickedimage63

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hello :]
> 
> Let me give a a quick breakdown of the kit that we were talking about.....
> 
> - #10-5401 1/2up n 3/8Down $1099
> - Front Brackets $140
> - Rear Brackets $140
> --------------------
> Total $1379
> Free SHipping NO TAX
> 
> Please feel free to call me if u have any questions. ttyl
> 
> **Norma**http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/multiport.htm
> 
> *


got it thanks Norma


----------



## bad idea

Do you guys have a kit for a dodge challenger?


----------



## straight30weight

CCE_GiRL said:


> *All our Brackets are the same price.... $140 for the front pr. & $140 for the rear pr. + $20 shipping. Unless u go with our Universal Installer Kit for $100 ea. Here's a Link to our website so u can have a better look .... **http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/classic/chevy_gm.htm**
> Please Feel free to call me if you have any questions. Have a great day! **Norma *


Thank you


----------



## Erika CCE

bad idea said:


> Do you guys have a kit for a dodge challenger?


*What year is your car?*


----------



## Erika CCE

Complete 1/2 FBSS AIR KIT $1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
Brackets are also available per vehicle application $139.95
This kit includes: 
2-444C VIAIR compressors
1-5 Gallon Air Tanks SILVER OR BLACK (your choice)
4-Air Bags Firestone or Airlift (your choice)
4-1/2 SMC Air Valves
4-3/8 SMC Air Vlaves
1-10Switch Pre-wired Box
1-200psi Pressure Switch 
1-Single Needle Gauge
60'-1/2 Air Line 
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED


----------



## Erika CCE

New "ACCUAIR" kit 
Please call for questions and/or pricing 888-266-5969 ext.405


----------



## chuy65

what kind of kit do you offer for a 65 impala?


----------



## Erika CCE

chuy65 said:


> what kind of kit do you offer for a 65 impala?


Check your messages!


----------



## 01lsonjuice

How much for a kit for a bmw 745


----------



## Erika CCE

01lsonjuice said:


> How much for a kit for a bmw 745


What year is your car?


----------



## 01lsonjuice

Erika CCE said:


> What year is your car?


02


----------



## Erika CCE

01lsonjuice said:


> 02


Complete kit 3/8 FBSS with the bolt-on air struts will be $3,299.95


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## baggedout81

Thought you were on vacation


----------



## Erika CCE

baggedout81 said:


> Thought you were on vacation


*Who me? Nooo I don't take vacations lol *


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]Are you guys ready for some HOT SPECIALS?
We got both HYDRO & AIR KITS going on for a great deal
Call, e-mail or pm 888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
(ALL AIR KITS ARE $50.00 OFF REGULAR PRICE)[/h]


----------



## ESEDICE505

WHAT WOULD A FBSS KIT COST ME FOR MY 65 IMPALA?? DOES THE KIT INCLUDE EVERYTHING I WILL NEED TO PUT THE BAGS IN??


----------



## Erika CCE

ESEDICE505 said:


> WHAT WOULD A FBSS KIT COST ME FOR MY 65 IMPALA?? DOES THE KIT INCLUDE EVERYTHING I WILL NEED TO PUT THE BAGS IN??


_It all depends on what kit you want to go with, all the air kits we sell come with everything except for brackets, those are sold separately and the price is $139.95 per set. I do have a kit that we recommend the most for impalas, and it is a FBSS 3/8 (10-5300) this includes 2 viair compressors and 1-5 gallon tank. You can go to our website and take a look at all the different ones we carry, please let me know if you have any questions, keep in mind that we are offering $50.00 OFF form the retail prices you see on our website. Thanks!_ www.coolcars.org


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## bad idea

Erika CCE said:


> *What year is your car?*


2010


----------



## Erika CCE

bad idea said:


> 2010


_2010? What's the make and model of your vehicle and what exactly are you looking for? 3/8 or 1/2" kits front & back or fbss? Please let me know so I can figure out what will be the best kit for you._


----------



## bad idea

Erika CCE said:


> _2010? What's the make and model of your vehicle and what exactly are you looking for? 3/8 or 1/2" kits front & back or fbss? Please let me know so I can figure out what will be the best kit for you._


2010 dodge challenger. Fbss


----------



## Erika CCE

bad idea said:


> 2010 dodge challenger. Fbss


Complete 3/8 FBSS kit with the bolt on air struts for the front and bags and brackets for the rear your looking at about $2,631.85 The kit will be the 11-5338, I will take out the bags and send you the right bolt-on air struts and bags and brackets. Here is the link to that kit, look for the part # 11-5338 Please let me know if you have any more questions, thanks! http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles/domestic/fastkits.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*
​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Father's Day is just around the corner, spoiled yourself with one of our Air or Hydro kits we got on sale!!! Please feel to call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*







​


----------



## goinlow

Do you guys have Accuair ?


----------



## Erika CCE

goinlow said:


> Do you guys have Accuair ?


*Yes we also sell accuair let me know what your looking for please so I can get you pricing!*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]CCE EQUIPPED! This beauty features our 10-5300 Air Kit 3/8 FBSS and 13" black dish wire wheels with 155-80-13WW.[/h]


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

This is one of the closer and most economic hotels we could find so far! Make sure to make your reservations and mention COOL CARS/CAR SHOW to get the discount 
Econo Lodge Downtown 
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841


----------



## wickedimage63

Erika CCE said:


> *CCE EQUIPPED! This beauty features our 10-5300 Air Kit 3/8 FBSS and 13" black dish wire wheels with 155-80-13WW.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63

Question????? alot of people with hydo's extend there a-arms for the stright tire look when locked up. will i have to do the same when i bag my 63. and if i dont extend will i still get that caved in tire look when lock up with a bag set up?


----------



## senossc

Dear Support,

I bought one of your digital controller “easy street 27600” on the Cool Car CCE kit Nr. 10-550 (http://www.coolcars.org/air/vehicles.../multiport.htm)



My problem: I installed your kit because of the digital controller so I can put the car automatically in a ride mode, after pushing one button. But this doesn’t work. I need your assistance to make me understand if the controller has a problem or if I’ve made a wrong hardware installation. 


Here some pictures of my installation:
· Systems works perfectly in manual mode. Button all up and all down work also well
· No leaks, pressure of bags keeps without losing air even after 2 days
· Chevrolet Impala 1963 4doors hardtop
· 5 gallon tank, max 200 psi. 
· 2 compressors 450
· 4 outputs of gallon, one for each bag
· Fitting ½”, ½ up – ½ down
· Flow controller. Tested everything when 100% open, 50% open, 30% open



The things I respected when wanting to set the drive height, working with your user manual http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/ins...0-%2027600.pdf:
· Charge the tank full
· Start tune mode (system checks/calibrates itself ok/done)
· Choose the desired bag pressure, everything more than 30psi + not too high
· Confirmed with button B hold 2 seconds

Here the picture of the chosen bag pressure


Here the result after pressing button b to go in ride mode. The system goes nuts and is always irregular



Here a video showing what the controller makes after pushing the ride button

Here the elements I’m not sure about, were I asked me if it’s the reason why ride mode doesn’t work:
· Installation is made in ½” inch not 3/8”. Some forums says they did had also problems with the drive mode in ½” and when they changed it to 3/8” the automatic drive mode worked well…
· On your kit diagram, you show only 2 outputs on the tank (1 for fronts, 1 for rears), I installed it with 4 outputs (one for each bag)
· After I made the first hardware installation, I saw on the controller that the extraction buttons for the bags where going wrong (when I push extraction front left bag, front right bag extracts air / when I push extraction rear left bag, rear right bag extracts air. So I adapted the electrovan cables and it worked right
· Gallon manometer shows always 20-25 psi more than controller indicator


I would really appreciate to receive your point of view and advice before I start some big work again.

Thanks and regards from Switzerland Europe​

PRESIDENT OF SWISS SIDE CREW SWITZERLAND

http://swissside.xooit.com/index.php​


----------



## senossc

UP !!!


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc







​


----------



## Erika CCE

senossc said:


> UP !!!


I just message you a phone number to one of the techs!


----------



## wickedimage63

Question????? alot of people with hydo's extend there a-arms for the stright tire look when locked up. will i have to do the same when i bag my 63. and if i dont extend will i still get that caved in tire look when lock up with a bag set up?​


----------



## Erika CCE

wickedimage63 said:


> Question????? alot of people with hydo's extend there a-arms for the stright tire look when locked up. will i have to do the same when i bag my 63. and if i dont extend will i still get that caved in tire look when lock up with a bag set up?​


I'm not sure on that :nosad: give Bruce a call when you get a chance, he will be able to answer that for you!


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

Check out this Air Kit 3/8 Manifold Front & Back for only $1,095.95 **FREE SHIPPING** 
Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or need more prices 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## RollNMy64

wickedimage63 said:


> Question????? alot of people with hydo's extend there a-arms for the stright tire look when locked up. will i have to do the same when i bag my 63. and if i dont extend will i still get that caved in tire look when lock up with a bag set up?​


No need to extend.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... **Lowrider Magazine** will be covering our **10th Southern Showdown **!!! **with your support.... we can make this show once again **one of the biggest shows in the mid-west** & will be able to enjoy it for many more years to come!!! 

HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!!! *
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1307_10th_edition_southern_showdown/


----------



## Erika CCE

The design is ready! The 10th Edition Southern Showdown Car Show T-shirt!!! We’ll only be printing limited quantities beyond the pre-orders. 
We will run the pre-order for 1 week ONLY, so get yours NOW! They will be going fast!! 

_*$20.00 per shirt. Sizes range from Small to 4XL

Pre-orders can be picked up at the show. For those who can’t make it but still want a shirt remember we ship Worldwide! 

To order please call 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


----------



## fallstown2163

Hey Erika how much for 4 3/8 airbags shipped to 76302


----------



## Erika CCE

fallstown2163 said:


> Hey Erika how much for 4 3/8 airbags shipped to 76302


$342.80 shipped to the door! Please let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!


----------



## fallstown2163

Thank u what brand style are they


----------



## Erika CCE

fallstown2163 said:


> Thank u what brand style are they


They will be Firestone Air Bags.


----------



## Erika CCE

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







* ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here's a little map that shows the parking spots and show area. If you are hauling a trailer, the best thing for you to do is to park on the street (free parking) Please feel free to contact us with any questions at (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

_WHAT: SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN CAR SHOW X
WHEN: THIS WEEKEND (AUGUST 10 & 11, 2013)
WHERE: WATERFRONT PARK (DOWNTOWN LOUISVILLE)
TIME: SATURDAY 10-6 SUNDAY 11-5 
*DON'T MISS OUT THIS GRAND EVENT*
SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE _


_
_


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE AIR RIDE KITS AVAILABLE FOR ALL VEHICLES!!!
Visit our website www.coolcars.org and feel free to contact me with any questions or pricing! 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

TUCKINLOW shirts! 
- Size S-3XL
-Color red with black letters
-Only $19.95ea
**CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*
**
















*


----------



## estetik23

CCE HYDRAULICS is the EXCLUSIVE US Distributor for MARZOCCHI pump-heads. Our continued success comes from the constant research, development and testing of new products.


----------



## Erika CCE

estetik23 said:


> CCE HYDRAULICS is the EXCLUSIVE US Distributor for MARZOCCHI pump-heads. Our continued success comes from the constant research, development and testing of new products.


:thumbsup:


----------



## unvdistc

Should have sent me a free one with my order! :biggrin::dunno::biggrin:



Erika CCE said:


> TUCKINLOW shirts!
> - Size S-3XL
> -Color red with black letters
> -Only $19.95ea
> **CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Erika CCE

unvdistc said:


> Should have sent me a free one with my order! :biggrin::dunno::biggrin:



LOL sorry


----------



## unvdistc

Done with the front. Just need to get the rear done! Sneak peak! 

laying frame.... errrrrrrr muffler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

unvdistc said:


> Done with the front. Just need to get the rear done! Sneak peak!
> 
> laying frame.... errrrrrrr muffler. :thumbsup:


Looking good :thumbsup: Keep posting them pics


----------



## 67Joe

Erika CCE said:


> Check out this Air Kit 3/8 Manifold Front & Back for only $1,095.95 **FREE SHIPPING**
> Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or need more prices 888-266-5969 ext. 405


It doesn't come with side to side ? And it doesn't show the switches?


----------



## Erika CCE

67Joe said:


> It doesn't come with side to side ? And it doesn't show the switches?


This is a MANIFOLD kit and it only comes with 1 MANIFOLD with 4 valves in it so it is a front and back kit, if you want a FBSS then you can get the kit that comes with 2 manifold valves ($1,295.95) The switches are shown on this picture, they are in the FRONT & BACK switch panel (rocker switches)


----------



## 67Joe

Erika CCE said:


> This is a MANIFOLD kit and it only comes with 1 MANIFOLD with 4 valves in it so it is a front and back kit, if you want a FBSS then you can get the kit that comes with 2 manifold valves ($1,295.95) The switches are shown on this picture, they are in the FRONT & BACK switch panel (rocker switches)


Thank you Erika !!


----------



## Erika CCE

67Joe said:


> Thank you Erika !!


Your welcome! Please let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## goinlow

What Slam Specialties bags do you guys carry ?


----------



## 67Joe

Erika CCE said:


> Your welcome! Please let me know if you have any more questions


Nah I ordered a set up thank you ....nice to see someone stay in touch I called n gt a set up to my liking s....


----------



## Erika CCE

goinlow said:


> What Slam Specialties bags do you guys carry ?



SS6 and SS7 Slam bags! Let me know if you need any, thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE

67Joe said:


> Nah I ordered a set up thank you ....nice to see someone stay in touch I called n gt a set up to my liking s....


That's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

FRONT & REAR G-BODY BRACKETS! $139.95 per set


----------



## unvdistc




----------



## Erika CCE

unvdistc said:


>


Looks very good! Take pics of the set up too if you can!  I will like to post them on my fb page


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

Do you believe on BAD DAYS? (FRIDAY 13) I honestly think today is a lucky day for all or you! Check out all of the great deals we have going on; hydraulic kits, air kits, wheels, tires we got it all! Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL AIR KIT ARE STILL ON SALE! $50.00 OFF REGULAR COST (INCLUDES ALL THE KITS) CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE AND FEEL FREE TO CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 *
www.coolcars.org


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

Looking for a cleaner Air Ride set up? Check out our Manifold Front & Back kit! $1,099.95 *FREE SHIPPING* 
Benefits:
- No external plumbing
- Remote Mounting 
- Fast Valve Performance 
- Cleaner Set Up 
(Don't forget you can also buy the manifold air valve for only $249.95) 
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

Here's another great deal we are having on TRAIN HORNS! 
Regular Price $179.00
SPECIAL PRICE $139.00
*WE ALSO SELL THE FILL KIT FOR ONLY $225.00* 
Please feel free to call me for questions or quotes to 888-266-5969 
ext. 405 or e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*This sale is good until the end of November!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Well here ya' go! These specials are good until the end of November! Please feel free to call, message, or e-mail if you have any questions or need pricing 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected] 
- THESE DEALS ARE GOOD FOR EVERYBODY!! SHIPPING & HANDLING WILL APPLY ($20) CONTINENTAL U.S. ONLY! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*:thumbsup:ttt!*


----------



## viejitocencoast

any black Friday sales on complete air kits ?


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

viejitocencoast said:


> any black Friday sales on complete air kits ?


Yes sir ALL CCE AIR RIDE KITS are 10-25% OFF for all this month. Let me know what your looking for and I will be able to put a kit together for you! 
http://www.coolcars.org/


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## Erika CCE

1/2 FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE MULTIPORT TANK KIT W/ ALL UPGRADES & FRONT & REAR BRACKETS SALE PRICE $1,536.00 *SHIPPED* PLEASE FELL FREE TO CONTACT ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR PRICING 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*#LowestPriceEver! $1698.50!!! * * 
59-64 Complete Air Bag Kit!
*







*

Shown here is a full air suspension kit for the 59-64 Chevrolet Fullsize car, Air Bag Brackets, Trailing Arms, and Wishbone, The Wishbone eliminates the upper banana bar, and panhard bar on the rear end, to center the rear suspension throughout its travel**. (2-444C Compressors, 1-5g Black/Silver tank, 4 Switches+panel)

- #10-5300 3/8Up 3/8Down FBSS Kit.... $985
- Front Brackets ……………………………...$89
- Rear Upper Brackets……………………...$44.50
- Rear Trailing Arm with Mount………....$255
- Wishbone ……………………………….……..$325
** TOTAL $1698.50!! ** ((reg.price $2100))

Feel free to call me or pm me if u have any questions......I'll be happy to help you**
1888-266-5969 **EXT 407*:thumbsup:* ★Norma★**

*** $20 shipping anywhere in the US. Lower 48***
** ALL CCE Air parts on Sale! All through November!!! ****


----------



## Erika CCE

380C, 444C & 480C DUAL PACK SALE! PLEASE CALL, EMAIL OR MESSAGE!
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
> We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!!
> *** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***
> 
> ** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
> Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches.
> For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*





CCE_GiRL said:


> *#LowestPriceEver! $1698.50!!! **
> 59-64 Complete Air Bag Kit!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Shown here is a full air suspension kit for the 59-64 Chevrolet Fullsize car, Air Bag Brackets, Trailing Arms, and Wishbone, The Wishbone eliminates the upper banana bar, and panhard bar on the rear end, to center the rear suspension throughout its travel**. (2-444C Compressors, 1-5g Black/Silver tank, 4 Switches+panel)
> 
> - #10-5300 3/8Up 3/8Down FBSS Kit.... $985
> - Front Brackets ……………………………...$89
> - Rear Upper Brackets……………………...$44.50
> - Rear Trailing Arm with Mount………....$255
> - Wishbone ……………………………….……..$325
> ** TOTAL $1698.50!! ** ((reg.price $2100))
> 
> Feel free to call me or pm me if u have any questions......I'll be happy to help you**
> 1888-266-5969 **EXT 407*:thumbsup:* ★Norma★**
> 
> *** $20 shipping anywhere in the US. Lower 48***
> ** ALL CCE Air parts on Sale! All through November!!! ****


*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*I just want to take a moment to wishing everybody a **Very Happy Thanksgiving**!!

I'm really looking forward to spending this day with my family….. relaxing, eating, sharing memories n make new ones. ** It's important that we Don't forget the real meaning of Thanksgiving**. So when you sit down with your family for Thanksgiving dinner, **take time to count your blessings and thank God for them**:thumbsup: . 

Also…. if you're out there in the Black Friday shopping, please be careful, there are a lot of idiots out there *:tongue:*lol 

**HAPPY THANKSGIVING AMIGOS!!!** Gobble...Gobble*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Working on some new deals for this month! Any ideas? Let us know what you will like to see on special 







*


----------



## GORO613

erica iam looking for the quietest mufflers for 3/8 valves.......maybe a slowdown/muffler combo what do you recommend thanks Gil


----------



## Erika CCE

GORO613 said:


> erica iam looking for the quietest mufflers for 3/8 valves.......maybe a slowdown/muffler combo what do you recommend thanks Gil


*I offer the 3/8 exhaust flow control valve, which works as a muffler and a slowdown both. They are $9.95 let me know if you need any, thanks! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay guys… so we are going to print our first run of Hoodies **(without the last part ) **Let’s keep it PG-13 * *They will Hooded pullover style in Black only. **We will be taking PRE-ORDERS for the next 2 days…** n “Hope” to have a them ready for Christmas!** Here are the prices n sizes available….

-S-XL $30
-2XL $40
-3XL $40
-4XL $45

(shipping $20) 

This will be an AWESOME Self-Christmas present *:thumbsup:* Please feel free to call or PM me if u have any questions. To order call 1888-266-5969 ext 407Norma*


----------



## andrewlister

do you have such a thing as a silencer for the compressors? Or do you need to build a box around it?


----------



## Erika CCE

andrewlister said:


> do you have such a thing as a silencer for the compressors? Or do you need to build a box around it?



No. The compressors come with mounting rubber bushings on them, you do not want to build a box around it because if you notice the head of the compressors have fins designed to disperse heat and they need to have air flow.. As well as the compressor needs to take air in as well.


----------



## andrewlister

Erika CCE said:


> No. The compressors come with mounting rubber bushings on them, you do not want to build a box around it because if you notice the head of the compressors have fins designed to disperse heat and they need to have air flow.. As well as the compressor needs to take air in as well.


thankyou, i can't stand the noise. I need to muffle it somehow.

Can you recommend anyone in Los Angeles that stocks your product to add more components to my setup? Im in Hollywood. Thanks very much


----------



## Erika CCE

*I don't think we have anything there, but I have the store in NV so if you need anything else you can just order and get it in within 1-2 days *


----------



## Erika CCE

*"The best of all gifts around any Christmas Tree 
is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other" 
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## 84regal

I need a price on the front and rear bag brackets for 1965 impala Also what bags would fit with little to no frame cutting and also a price on those. Thanks


----------



## Jake07

I need front cups 4" for a 54 bel air, rear brackets, front shock relocates and all the plumbing minus the tank, compressor and bags. I need for 1/2". Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

84regal said:


> I need a price on the front and rear bag brackets for 1965 impala Also what bags would fit with little to no frame cutting and also a price on those. Thanks


*
Brackets are $139.95 per set ($279.90 for front & rear) Firetone bags are $79.95ea. We also sell slam bags which lift higher than the firestone & don't expand as much, they are $109.95ea. Please let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Jake07 said:


> I need front cups 4" for a 54 bel air, rear brackets, front shock relocates and all the plumbing minus the tank, compressor and bags. I need for 1/2". Thanks


We don't have a bolt-on front bracket kit for a '54 bellair but we do offer the installer kit which is the pipe, plates & rods that you need (you will have to cut it and weld it yourself)








In order for me to give you a total for everything I need to know what size port you have on the bags, the tank & what compressor. Also, I need to know how many ports they are in the tank that you already have. Let me know this info and I will work on the quote, thanks!


----------



## Jake07

Erika CCE said:


> We don't have a bolt-on front bracket kit for a '54 bellair but we do offer the installer kit which is the pipe, plates & rods that you need (you will have to cut it and weld it yourself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for me to give you a total for everything I need to know what size port you have on the bags, the tank & what compressor. Also, I need to know how many ports they are in the tank that you already have. Let me know this info and I will work on the quote, thanks!


I have 1/2" on the bags, 8 ports 1/2" on 2 5 gal tanks ( so 16 ports) and the compressor is a York. Thanks


----------



## Jake07

:dunno:


----------



## Erika CCE

Jake07 said:


> I have 1/2" on the bags, 8 ports 1/2" on 2 5 gal tanks ( so 16 ports) and the compressor is a York. Thanks


*I just messaged you the quote.*


----------



## Botas

Good morning, looking to bag up my 67 impala. You guys have any deals going on? I will need a complete kit. Thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE

Botas said:


> Good morning, looking to bag up my 67 impala. You guys have any deals going on? I will need a complete kit. Thanks.


*We don't have any deals going on for now but you can visit our website www.coolcars.org and look at all the different air bag kits we offer there. Any of those kits will work on your impala. Please let me know if you have any more questions!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.

The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.


----------



## Erika CCE

*PRICE DROP* 1/2 FBSS AIR KIT (10-6000) 
ONLY $1,299.95 FREE SHIIPPING! 
Includes:
1- 12 gallon tank (black)
2- 444C compressors VIAIR
8- 1/2 air valves SMC
4- Air bags FIRESTONE
1- Single needle gauge
1- 200psi pressure switch
4- Switches
1- Switch panel
13'- Switch cord
60' - 1/2 air line
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED 
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

ITS OFFICIAL: They ARE letting us have freedom hall until 12 noon on Sunday!! They are going out of their way to make us happy to do this so PLEASE respect Carl Casper & the show staff and have you vehicles out by 12pm. Otherwise they will be towed out to the parking lot. Thank you everyone for the feedback or we could not of made this happen for you!


----------



## charles85

Erika CCE said:


> *2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
> This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
> There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
> Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.
> 
> The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.



will weight be looked at also as a grounds of disqualification.......?


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## kevs396ss

Is there a deal on that 10-5200 kit with brackets posted above?


----------



## Erika CCE

kevs396ss said:


> Is there a deal on that 10-5200 kit with brackets posted above?


*I have that kit for $1,260.00 Please let me know if you have any questions, thanks! *


----------



## kevs396ss

Are you guys going to have any deals on air bag brackets soon?


----------



## Erika CCE

kevs396ss said:


> Are you guys going to have any deals on air bag brackets soon?


*
What brackets do you need?*


----------



## marioc

What do you recommend for slamming a 68 Cadillac deville? I'd like to get it down on the ground as low as I can and still be able to lift it and drive.
thanks. Mario


----------



## Erika CCE

marioc said:


> What do you recommend for slamming a 68 Cadillac deville? I'd like to get it down on the ground as low as I can and still be able to lift it and drive.
> thanks. Mario


http://www.ridetech.com/store/musclecars/?subcats=Y&features_hash=V255.V328
*Check out this link, airride offers a complete kit for that car. Let me know if this is what your looking for so I can get you the prices, thanks!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Wearing my new shirt Do you already have yours? 
Order it now 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

Hydro Dipped Benjamin's (NEW STYLE) only $39.95 + S&H


----------



## project60

Hi,
Not sure if you already have at this as a kit, but I was wondering if I could get a price? I am looking for a full set up for 1960 Impala. Was thinking "SS-7" bags, F+R brackets, 2x 480 compressors, 1/2 inch hose, 8 gallon tank, all the fixings, etc.
Also a price for "wish bone" set up.
PM me back please

Thanks for your help


----------



## spanks82regal

I need a air kit for my 99 tahoe it has a c notch looking for a simply set up pm me a price thank you


----------



## Erika CCE

project60 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if you already have at this as a kit, but I was wondering if I could get a price? I am looking for a full set up for 1960 Impala. Was thinking "SS-7" bags, F+R brackets, 2x 480 compressors, 1/2 inch hose, 8 gallon tank, all the fixings, etc.
> Also a price for "wish bone" set up.
> PM me back please
> 
> Thanks for your help


*
PM SENT!*


----------



## Erika CCE

**NEW BILLET ALUMINUM 10 SWITCH BOX***
10 hole empty box $59.95
10 switch pre-wired box $159.95
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]








*


----------



## Sixtaillights

Quote for a 64. Same setup, minus the y bone. Please. 


project60 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if you already have at this as a kit, but I was wondering if I could get a price? I am looking for a full set up for 1960 Impala. Was thinking "SS-7" bags, F+R brackets, 2x 480 compressors, 1/2 inch hose, 8 gallon tank, all the fixings, etc.
> Also a price for "wish bone" set up.
> PM me back please
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## Erika CCE

Sixtaillights said:


> Quote for a 64. Same setup, minus the y bone. Please.


*Looking right about $1,700.00 Let me know if you have aby more questions thanks!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

How much for a set of bags n brackets for rear 63 impala


----------



## Erika CCE

pink63impala said:


> How much for a set of bags n brackets for rear 63 impala



*$319.85 for the 2 bags and rear bag brackets! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*FRONT & BACK MAC VALVE AIR RIDE KIT FOR ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## LURCH63

Erika CCE said:


> *FRONT & BACK MAC VALVE AIR RIDE KIT FOR ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


how many gallons is the tank and does the set up come with brackets? Also what car exactly is this designed for?


----------



## Erika CCE

LURCH63 said:


> how many gallons is the tank and does the set up come with brackets? Also what car exactly is this designed for?


*5 gallon tank, this kit does not include brackets but we sell them per vehicle application, this kit fits a lot of vehicles. What kind of car do you have?*


----------



## LURCH63

63 chevy impala


----------



## Erika CCE

LURCH63 said:


> 63 chevy impala


*Brackets for a '63 impala are $139.95 front and $139.95 rear*


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPLETE BOLT-ON AIR RIDE KIT FOR CHRYSLER 300 FBSS $2,239.85*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Just sold these 4 hole LED switch panels, they're ready to go! 
Don't forget we can custom make and put whatever you want in it, your name, car's name, car club logo, emblem etc... They are only $99.95 + S&H Please feel free to contact me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
***PERFECT FATHER'S DAY PRESENT*** *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480.. 
ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M 
OR ERIKA 888-266-5969 EXT 405.. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO...*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480..
> ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
> PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M
> OR ERIKA 888-266-5969 EXT 405.. *


:cheesy::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Erika CCE said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup::h5:


:naughty: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO...*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*FRONT & BACK MAC VALVE AIR RIDE KIT FOR ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Erika CCE said:


> *FRONT & BACK MAC VALVE AIR RIDE KIT FOR ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*





THE REAL BIG M said:


> *VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480..
> ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
> PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M
> OR ERIKA 888-266-5969 EXT 405.. *





THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO...*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE CARRY A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & KITS FOR ALL YOUR AIR BAG NEEDS..*_


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE CARRY A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & KITS FOR ALL YOUR AIR BAG NEEDS..*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE CARRY A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & KITS FOR ALL YOUR AIR BAG NEEDS..*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*jus want to thank everyone for all your orders... :thumbsup:*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*FRONT & BACK MAC VALVE AIR RIDE KIT FOR ONLY $799.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*STILL HAVE A FEW OF THESE LEFT..
VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480.. 
ON SALE FOR A LIMITED TIME
PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M 
OR ERIKA 888-266-5969 EXT 405.. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## red 62

How much for 62 impala rear tubular trailing arms airbags bracket


----------



## Erika CCE

red 62 said:


> How much for 62 impala rear tubular trailing arms airbags bracket











*Are you looking for just the bag brackets? or the trailing arms with brackets? Let me know!*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Got to love my international customers **Sweden, United Arab Emirates, Mexico & Brazil** so far for the month! We ship worldwide, hit me up for shipping quotes, don't forget we take paypal payments now too!*


----------



## bodyman1979

shipping worldwide! that's cool! good peoples at cce!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Do you guys offer next day delivery?


----------



## Erika CCE

bodyman1979 said:


> shipping worldwide! that's cool! good peoples at cce!


*Yes sir, thanks *


----------



## Erika CCE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Do you guys offer next day delivery?



*YES! Next day, second day regular shipping you name it lol! *


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Erika CCE said:


> *YES! Next day, second day regular shipping you name it lol! *


Lol! Understood, because I want to order a switch box you guys got on ebay, but I wanted to know if I could get next day delivery in addition to a wiring diagram for my air ride setup.


----------



## Erika CCE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lol! Understood, because I want to order a switch box you guys got on ebay, but I wanted to know if I could get next day delivery in addition to a wiring diagram for my air ride setup.


*
Yes we can do that no problem, just make sure if you want overnight to put your order in before 3:00pm You can also call me to make the order over the phone 888-266-5969 ext. 405 *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*1982-1993 BMW 3-Series Bolt-on Air Kit 3/8 FBSS. ONLY $2,579.95 
Please feel free to contact me for any questions 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## ghostown

Do u have a complete impala kit with edc compressor with everything ready to install


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ghostown said:


> Do u have a complete impala kit with edc compressor with everything ready to install


unfortionitly they quit producing them ''edc'' a few years back.. but we got a complete air ride set up w/dual viair compressors


----------



## Erika CCE

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

*:thumbsup:ttt*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

_BLACK 444C Dual Pack Compressor!!! 
Price too LOW to advertise 
Give me a call or message me at:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]_


----------



## La Skzanoma

Ooooooooooooo!


----------



## Erika CCE

La Skzanoma said:


> Ooooooooooooo!


* I got your message! I already reply to it. Let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!*


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## La Skzanoma

:thumbsup: Good prices, both sale and regular.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

La Skzanoma said:


> :thumbsup: Good prices, both sale and regular.


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

La Skzanoma said:


> :thumbsup: Good prices, both sale and regular.


*
:thumbsup: thanks!*


----------



## Sixtaillights

TTT for Erika and CCE. Thanks for being so helpful with my order.


----------



## Erika CCE

Sixtaillights said:


> TTT for Erika and CCE. Thanks for being so helpful with my order.


*My pleasure :h5:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Erika CCE

*'63-'87 C-10 FBSS Complete air ride kits starting price $1,229.80 *FREE SHIPPING* 
Please fell free to call, message or email for quotes or any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]*
http://www.coolcars.org/gallery/64chevyc10.htm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_BLACK 444C Dual Pack Compressor!!! 
Price too LOW to advertise 
Give me a call or message me at:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your air ride & bracket needs..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:.

hit us up for all your air ride & bracket needs.*_.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*super show just 1 more week away.:run:.

hit us up for all your air ride & bracket needs.*_.


----------



## TheMechanic

Maybe y'all can help me. I have a 86 fleetwood brougham. I daily drive this car. I want switches again to have something to cruise until my 64 is done. Was debating between juice and air and I think I'm gonna go with air on this one. I want to maintain the ride quality, have an easy less expensive setup, with less maintenance (I wanna keep my trunk space too). I live in pittsburgh pa so it'll have to deal with winter months also. What would I be looking at for a full setup with bags and brackets? I would like to keep it mostly bolt on of possible so I can revert back to stock if need be.


----------



## Erika CCE

TheMechanic said:


> Maybe y'all can help me. I have a 86 fleetwood brougham. I daily drive this car. I want switches again to have something to cruise until my 64 is done. Was debating between juice and air and I think I'm gonna go with air on this one. I want to maintain the ride quality, have an easy less expensive setup, with less maintenance (I wanna keep my trunk space too). I live in pittsburgh pa so it'll have to deal with winter months also. What would I be looking at for a full setup with bags and brackets? I would like to keep it mostly bolt on of possible so I can revert back to stock if need be.


*
Complete kit FBSS with front & rear brackets your looking at $1,440.00 shipped to your door. 
Please let me know if you have any questions, shipping form KY to PA should only be 2-3 days!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Complete kit FBSS with front & rear brackets your looking at $1,440.00 shipped to your door.
> Please let me know if you have any questions, shipping form KY to PA should only be 2-3 days!*
> View attachment 1408626


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*ACCUAIR complete kits ready to ship. Contact us for pricing and more details! 
e-LEVEL AIR MANAGEMENT PACKAGE W/ TOUCHPAD
The e-Level TouchPad Air Management Package includes the top-of-the-line e-Level Controller with TouchPad interface, VU4 4-Corner Valve Manifold, 5-gallon Aluminum Air Tank, Serviceable Aluminum Air Filter, 3/8" D.O.T. Approved Plumbing Kit, and the most detailed Installation & Operation Manuals on the market.*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..
> 
> GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS
> 
> COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Nigelw

Odd ball request, can you put a price together for coiled Mcpherson swap out on a 1999 Land Rover Freelander 1 to air with single comp 3 Gal tank e-level and all valves and fittings, this woul be a ship to the Netherlands in main land Europe too  good chance to get your name and product out over here too.

Quote me happy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Nigelw said:


> Odd ball request, can you put a price together for coiled Mcpherson swap out on a 1999 Land Rover Freelander 1 to air with single comp 3 Gal tank e-level and all valves and fittings, this woul be a ship to the Netherlands in main land Europe too  good chance to get your name and product out over here too.
> 
> Quote me happy


we dont have a bolt in kit for that.. but we have a universal kit that requires a lil bit of fab work but works for any strut vehicle.. if your ok with do'n some welding & cutting i can put you together a quote.. thanks


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

_*Check out this NEW solid-state switch box from Slam Specialties! You can adapt it to your existing air ride system and control your front, back and individual corner and also do pancake. You can also substitute the switch box that normally comes on our CCE Air Ride Kits. *__*Please feel free to contact me for more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*We are stocking both CHROME & BLACK 444C VIAIR COMPRESSORS! 
Please feel free to contact me for any questions, price too low to advertised  
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*They are back again!!! 
10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!








*


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Need the brackets to relocate the front shocks on 67 Impala. PM me with the price shipped to 94015. Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Need the brackets to relocate the front shocks on 67 Impala. PM me with the price shipped to 94015. Thanks


*
Check ur messages!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*We are stocking both CHROME & BLACK 444C VIAIR COMPRESSORS! 
Please feel free to contact me for any questions, price too low to advertised  
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
*_









_*also available at our las vegas location 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS..

GOT A LARGE SELECTION OF BRACKETS & AIR RIDE PARTS

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS WEST COAST..702-578-4884 M
*_


----------



## Erika CCE

**NEW* Ford Fusion Bolt-On Air Lift Kit. 
Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Get a cleaner set up, easy to install & plumb! Manifold air ride kit 3/8 F&B only $999.00 *FREE SHIPPING**


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics & air ride.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. 

or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## REYXTC

Do you guys have accuair?


----------



## Erika CCE

REYXTC said:


> Do you guys have accuair?


*
Yes sir we do, let me know what your looking for!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*1963-1972 Chevy C10 - Air Suspension - Level 1
BOLT-ON AIR RIDE KIT!*
* 
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Complete Air Ride Kits w/Brackets!
Front & Back starting price $1,119.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
FBSS starting price $1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions!
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## bodytec1

Do u have a complete set up for an 08 mercedes c300 prefer accuair. How much thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

Complete accuair kit for your Mercedes *$4,032.75 shipped*!!! 
Please feel free to contact me for any questions


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

In honor to those who have served, we are offering a 10% off on all Hydraulics & Air suspension parts!
TODAY ONLY!!! Please feel free to call message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## joker78148

Do you have a air ride kit for a 64 Lincoln?


----------



## Erika CCE

joker78148 said:


> Do you have a air ride kit for a 64 Lincoln?


*
Yes we do! I can get you a Front & Back kit for $2,450.00 or a FBSS for 2,550.00
Kit will consist of our air ride kit (either front and back or fbss) and front bags, mounting brackets and lower strong arms (air ride tech) and also the rear shockwaves (air ride tech) *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## REYXTC

Price on accuair vu4 manifold, speed controller, pressure switch, exo mount, and 444c compressor


----------



## Erika CCE

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

REYXTC said:


> Price on accuair vu4 manifold, speed controller, pressure switch, exo mount, and 444c compressor


*
Check your messages please! *
http://www.accuair.com/classic/products/air-management


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
888-266-5969 ext.405 I [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## suicidal

Do you guys carry bag brackets for a 1980 Cadillac DeVille?


----------



## Erika CCE

suicidal said:


> Do you guys carry bag brackets for a 1980 Cadillac DeVille?


*Yes we do! 
Front $99.95
Rear $99.95
PLUS SHIPPING! Let me know  *


----------



## suicidal

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes we do!
> Front $99.95
> Rear $99.95
> PLUS SHIPPING! Let me know  *


do you have pictures of the rear brackets? what about dimensions for the front brackets?


----------



## Erika CCE

suicidal said:


> do you have pictures of the rear brackets? what about dimensions for the front brackets?


*Here are the pictures, as far as the dimensions they will allow your car to go as low as possible! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPLETE AIR RIDE KIT *BLACK FRIDAY SALE* 
Please feel free to call, message or e-mail 
**888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]*


----------



## holzi

Hi !
I'am looking for an shock relocated Bracket for an 79 Lincoln and Bag Mounting Hardware for the Frontend !


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

holzi said:


> Hi !
> I'am looking for an shock relocated Bracket for an 79 Lincoln and Bag Mounting Hardware for the Frontend !


$110 plus shipping.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


----------



## holzi

What would be Shipping Quote to Germany and are the Relocated Mounts are in the Set ??


----------



## Erika CCE

holzi said:


> What would be Shipping Quote to Germany and are the Relocated Mounts are in the Set ??


*If you need shipping cost to Germany please message me your complete address, thanks! *


----------



## 305 Rob

Hi how are u doing. I have a 2001 dodge dakota. I'm looking to buy a air bag setup. And also how much. Plz let me know. I've been looking around on eBay and web sites. Plz let me know. Thanks


----------



## 305 Rob

And also i need it ship to Miami Fla. How much


----------



## Erika CCE

305 Rob said:


> And also i need it ship to Miami Fla. How much


*I will message you in a few with a quote!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*3/8 FRONT & BACK KIT ONLY $699.00 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected] 
Kit includes:
1- 380 c compressor
1- 5 gallon tank
4- Air bags
4- 3/8 SMC valves
1- 150psi pressure switch
1- Glass water trap 
1- Dual needle gauge
60ft.- 3/8 Air line
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!*


----------



## 305 Rob

Ok how about the fast bags set up. And 1/2 " better or


----------



## 305 Rob

And also do u carry the triple pillow airbags? And if u do how much? Because i want to do a high lock up if i can. I think the max is 15"-16" extended. Let me know. I have a car show to get ready for in two-three months. Thanks


----------



## 305 Rob

That's my green dodge dakota


----------



## 305 Rob

And this my sons blazer and my truck.


----------



## Erika CCE

305 Rob said:


> Ok how about the fast bags set up. And 1/2 " better or





305 Rob said:


> And also do u carry the triple pillow airbags? And if u do how much? Because i want to do a high lock up if i can. I think the max is 15"-16" extended. Let me know. I have a car show to get ready for in two-three months. Thanks





305 Rob said:


> That's my green dodge dakota





305 Rob said:


> And this my sons blazer and my truck.



1/2 air bag kit is going to be faster than 3/8. Starting price on the 1/2" f&b $799.00 We do not carry triple convoluted bag but I can get it for you, the slam bags (double convoluted) give you a pretty good lift too and I have those available. 
Nice trucks :h5:


----------



## 305 Rob

How mach more would it be with the triple convoluted bags for the back. And 1/2 front back side to side kit.


----------



## Caballo

I'm ready to buy an air ride kit for my 62 Impala in the next 3-7 days. This is my list of things I want it to have:
--snappy & crisp up response, but slow & controlled drop speed
--1/2 lines & fittings
--no chrome needed
--4 wheel independent control
--largest air tank practical

Now that you've seen my list, you'll know what will work for me. I'll try to give you a call tomorrow on your 888 number to ask what you recommend.


----------



## Erika CCE

305 Rob said:


> How mach more would it be with the triple convoluted bags for the back. And 1/2 front back side to side kit.


*Check ur messages!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Caballo said:


> I'm ready to buy an air ride kit for my 62 Impala in the next 3-7 days. This is my list of things I want it to have:
> --snappy & crisp up response, but slow & controlled drop speed
> --1/2 lines & fittings
> --no chrome needed
> --4 wheel independent control
> --largest air tank practical
> 
> Now that you've seen my list, you'll know what will work for me. I'll try to give you a call tomorrow on your 888 number to ask what you recommend.


*I know exactly what your looking for! I will be waiting on you phone call **
888-266-5969 ext. 405 (ERIKA)*


----------



## Erika CCE

*This is the kit we spoke about over the phone and I also posted the pictures of the 8 gallon tank black you want to upgrade to and the 444c BLACK, and the 2 different boxes you can get. Call me if you have any other questions! *


----------



## 305 Rob

Thank u


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## 305 Rob

I have a friend looking for a AIR bag set-up for 2011 Chevy traverse. Front wheel drive. How much will it be.


----------



## Erika CCE

305 Rob said:


> I have a friend looking for a AIR bag set-up for 2011 Chevy traverse. Front wheel drive. How much will it be.


*Have your friend message me please. I will need a couple of pictures to be able to see the suspension and know what will be best for him. *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Listen up guys & gals! We are taking pre-orders for this hoddie from today until December 14, so we can ship by December 21. Please call, message or email. 888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
- S, M, L & XL $30
- 2XL & 3XL $40
- 4XL $45
**Shipping cost is only $15.00 for 1 or $20.00 for 2 or more**
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Last shopping days before Christmas. 
Call us up today 888-266-5969 ext.405
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## reese79

looking for a bolt on air bag full set up FBSS for my 1960 2 door Biscayne...1/2 inch valves 
thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

reese79 said:


> looking for a bolt on air bag full set up FBSS for my 1960 2 door Biscayne...1/2 inch valves
> thanks


*Check ur messages!*


----------



## Caballo

Erika CCE said:


> *This is the kit we spoke about over the phone and I also posted the pictures of the 8 gallon tank black you want to upgrade to and the 444c BLACK, and the 2 different boxes you can get. Call me if you have any other questions! *



The boxes arrived. However the four 1/2" air valves were missing. Can you please send them soon? I'm doing the install right now on my days off work.


----------



## Erika CCE

Caballo said:


> The boxes arrived. However the four 1/2" air valves were missing. Can you please send them soon? I'm doing the install right now on my days off work.


*Hello,
We were closed for the holidays and I just seen this message. Please let me know if you still haven't receive them so I can do my research here and find out about them, thanks! *


----------



## Caballo

I spoke to you guys on the phone and you said they would be shipped to me quickly. I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## Erika CCE

Caballo said:


> I spoke to you guys on the phone and you said they would be shipped to me quickly. I'll let you know when they arrive.


*Kool, let me know if you have any more questions!*


----------



## ReyRey

Erika, interested in a quote for air set up.
1/2" fast bag kit for FBSS with the 2 black 5 gallon tanks
upgrade to slam ss7 up front and slam ss8 for the rear
also 
front bracket kit for 86 regal 
rear - over axle bag brackets for bottom and the rear top bag brackets.

also what are the compressor options

thanks in advance


----------



## ReyRey

now that I look at it. i'd also like to upgrade to that 8 1/2 gallon tank with 1/2" ports

Is there a difference in a 1/2 kit & 1/2 ''fast bag" kit. i'm looking for quick crisp response also.

thanks again

looking for the response to be like this monte in this video

http://youtu.be/ugQReaflGLM


----------



## Erika CCE

ReyRey said:


> now that I look at it. i'd also like to upgrade to that 8 1/2 gallon tank with 1/2" ports
> 
> Is there a difference in a 1/2 kit & 1/2 ''fast bag" kit. i'm looking for quick crisp response also.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> looking for the response to be like this monte in this video
> 
> http://youtu.be/ugQReaflGLM


*I got you!
Complete 1/2 FBSS kit with front and rear brackets will be $1,489.85 + S&H the kit will come with everything listed bellow:
1- 8 gallon 
2- 480C viair compressors
8- 1/2 SMC air valves
1- 10sw. pre-wired box
1- 200psi pressure switch
1- Single needle gauge
4- Slam bags
1 set- Front brackets
1 set- Rear brackets
ALL FITTINGS AND AIR LINE 
**This kit will give you the fast response your looking for, let me know if you have any more questions  *


----------



## ReyRey

Erika CCE said:


> *I got you!
> Complete 1/2 FBSS kit with front and rear brackets will be $1,489.85 + S&H the kit will come with everything listed bellow:
> 1- 8 gallon
> 2- 480C viair compressors
> 8- 1/2 SMC air valves
> 1- 10sw. pre-wired box
> 1- 200psi pressure switch
> 1- Single needle gauge
> 4- Slam bags
> 1 set- Front brackets
> 1 set- Rear brackets
> ALL FITTINGS AND AIR LINE
> **This kit will give you the fast response your looking for, let me know if you have any more questions  *


Great,

thanks. i will certainly be getting in touch with you when i'm ready. i may order brackets ahead of time


----------



## Erika CCE

ReyRey said:


> Great,
> 
> thanks. i will certainly be getting in touch with you when i'm ready. i may order brackets ahead of time


*
Kool let me know!*


----------



## Caballo

Erika, the 1/2 valves you sent arrived today.


----------



## Erika CCE

Caballo said:


> Erika, the 1/2 valves you sent arrived today.


*Great!* :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMBO KIT! 
Get a Viair compressor 444C dual pack and a Firestone 5 gallon tank for ONLY $349.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
888-266-5969 // [email protected]**
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Complete AIR RIDE kit. Available in 3/8" and 1/2" 
STARTING PRICE $1,729.80 
888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Eurocabi

Got info and a price from you via email for a kit for my 63 impala/biscayne a few weeks ago, should be ordering that in a week or two with a bit of luck,

Tony


----------



## Erika CCE

Eurocabi said:


> Got info and a price from you via email for a kit for my 63 impala/biscayne a few weeks ago, should be ordering that in a week or two with a bit of luck,
> 
> Tony


*Great! Let me know when your ready*


----------



## SIKSIX

Can you PM a price on a kit for an 06 Chrysler 300 SRT8?

I like accuair but they seem pricey. Maybe quote me for accuair and something else that will work?


----------



## Erika CCE

SIKSIX said:


> Can you PM a price on a kit for an 06 Chrysler 300 SRT8?
> 
> I like accuair but they seem pricey. Maybe quote me for accuair and something else that will work?


*Done! Let me know if you have any more questions*


----------



## Eurocabi

Any pics of your 8 1/2 gallon tank in a 63/64 impala? you had recommended this tank this size for 63 (Eddie Hall kit) . just wanted to know if it fitted in the truck behind the rear seat.


----------



## Erika CCE

Eurocabi said:


> Any pics of your 8 1/2 gallon tank in a 63/64 impala? you had recommended this tank this size for 63 (Eddie Hall kit) . just wanted to know if it fitted in the truck behind the rear seat.


*I don't have any pics of the tank installed on a '63 impala, you might be able to find some on the website.*


----------



## Erika CCE

Happy Monday Everyone! I'm about to get crazy busy again 
but first let me post this sale 
Complete 3/8 FBSS set up for only $799.00 
You already know how to get a hold of me; 
call, email or pm 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## Eurocabi

you have mail ...

Tony


----------



## Erika CCE

Eurocabi said:


> you have mail ...
> 
> Tony


[email protected]


----------



## Eurocabi

check your email, sent you a msg a couple of days ago


----------



## Erika CCE

Eurocabi said:


> check your email, sent you a msg a couple of days ago


*
I already got it and replied back. Let me know if you have any questions. Please feel free to contact me at 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## ReyRey

Hi Erika,

how many ports do your 1/2" 5 gallon tanks have?


----------



## Erika CCE

ReyRey said:


> Hi Erika,
> 
> how many ports do your 1/2" 5 gallon tanks have?


*
5 gallon chrome tank has 9 ports total 4 (front) 1/2 5 (side ports) 3/8 *


----------



## ReyRey

Erika CCE said:


> *
> 5 gallon chrome tank has 9 ports total 4 (front) 1/2 5 (side ports) 3/8 *


any 5 gallon tanks with bottom port for draining water?


----------



## Erika CCE

*Yes, I can get you either one of these tanks. Both are 5 gallon tanks with drain port. Silver is $110.00 Chrome is $130.00
*


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Car Show Season has just started! Don't be left behind and order your set up today  If your not sure about going with Air Ride or Hydraulics, give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or email to[email protected]


----------



## Team CCE

There is also Cool Cars west to serve the west coast.....hit me up if you have any questions or need to place an order. 702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

Check out this New Kits from Air Lift! 
Call, email or message for pricing or any questions  
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## Team CCE

Yea, what she said!


----------



## Team CCE

Here is a bad ass deal we have going.....the price includes the kit and what ever bracket kit you would need. We cover all of the most common vehicles. Place your order today.....​702-578-4884


----------



## Team CCE

There is a free upgrade available on this special.......the switch box of your choice!!


----------



## Team CCE

This location is open 3 hrs past the close of the ky location.....hit me up if you need to place an order......​702-578-4884


----------



## ReyRey

Erika,
Is the weather up there letting you guys ship?


----------



## Erika CCE

*Yes sir we are shipping every day, the only day we couldn't ship out was Monday!
*


----------



## ReyRey

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes sir we are shipping every day, the only day we couldn't ship out was Monday!
> *


just spoke with Rick for an order, but have to measure my trunk to see if the 12 gallon tank will fit. if not can i get the kit at a reduced cost since i'm not getting the 5 gal. tanks?
just wondering


----------



## ReyRey

Erika,

the 44" should work. i just called Rick back and finalized my order. I think you even answered the phone. 

thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE

ReyRey said:


> Erika,
> 
> the 44" should work. i just called Rick back and finalized my order. I think you even answered the phone.
> 
> thanks!


*Yes, your order just got processed, I emailed you back the total! Thanks for your order, we will try our best to ship out by no later than tomorrow *


----------



## ReyRey

Team CCE said:


> There is a free upgrade available on this special.......the switch box of your choice!!


this question isn't just for Erika, but if there's any installers out there. I'm assuming that on the 9 wire coming out of the switch box that there is a wire for each valve and a power wire to provide power to the box. So basically i just test/hit the fbss switches to check for current on the 9 wire and go from there.


----------



## Jahlg

You bet. Or check the sticky for the diagrams. They should coincide with the colors on the wires


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Eurocabi

Thanks to Erika for sorting out the air ride setup for my car. Very helpful, great customer service and a killer price.

Tony


----------



## Team CCE

ReyRey said:


> this question isn't just for Erika, but if there's any installers out there. I'm assuming that on the 9 wire coming out of the switch box that there is a wire for each valve and a power wire to provide power to the box. So basically i just test/hit the fbss switches to check for current on the 9 wire and go from there.


Yes, there is a diagram available for all our switch boxes we sell uffin:


----------



## ReyRey

Team CCE said:


> Yes, there is a diagram available for all our switch boxes we sell uffin:


where can i get the diagram?


----------



## ReyRey

Morning Erika,

check email about tee fittings.


----------



## Erika CCE

ReyRey said:


> Morning Erika,
> 
> check email about tee fittings.


*I don't have any emails from you, please re-send to [email protected] *:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

Eurocabi said:


> Thanks to Erika for sorting out the air ride setup for my car. Very helpful, great customer service and a killer price.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony, it was my pleasure helping you!


----------



## ReyRey

Erika CCE said:


> *I don't have any emails from you, please re-send to [email protected] *:h5:


sent toi yahoo address

thanks


----------



## Team CCE

ReyRey said:


> where can i get the diagram?


There on our website or they can be e-mailed or faxed to you uffin: http://coolcars.org/misc/diagrams/


----------



## Team CCE

Cool it worked....there is a link to the diagram page on our website:thumbsup:


----------



## Heritage Fred

What airride setups do you guys have for a 65 Cadi Coupe basically just want front and back setup nothing to complex


----------



## Team CCE

We have kits that include everything but the brackets or shocks that start at $699.95. Thats pretty basic, single compressor, 4 valves, and a 5 gallon tank. They go up from there. We have about 17 kits available in all, plus plenty of upgrades available. Unfortunately we dont have a bolt in bracket kit for the old caddy's just yet but we have an installer kit that gives you more freedom to make a set custom fit to your vehicle....for $79.95 a kit uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Heritage Fred said:


> What airride setups do you guys have for a 65 Cadi Coupe basically just want front and back setup nothing to complex


*
We also carry complete AIR RIDE TECHNOLOGIES kits. Please message me if you need any more information! *


----------



## Heritage Fred

Erika CCE said:


> *
> We also carry complete AIR RIDE TECHNOLOGIES kits. Please message me if you need any more information! *


What's the price on this setup


----------



## Erika CCE

Heritage Fred said:


> What's the price on this setup


*Here's the retail price on this link but I will message you a good price! *
http://www.ridetech.com/store/musclecars/?subcats=Y&features_hash=V255


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Ordered my air ride setup a few days ago. Great customer service! Excited to have installed.


----------



## Erika CCE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Ordered my air ride setup a few days ago. Great customer service! Excited to have installed.


*
Thanks! Post pictures on this thread of the install please! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## Team CCE

We have 17 different kits available. I'm sure there is one thats perfect for you! Call to go over options.....702-578-4884


----------



## PROBALLER

Is cce even around anymore?


----------



## Erika CCE

PROBALLER said:


> Is cce even around anymore?


:420:* of course we are! *


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> :420:* of course we are! *


:thumbsup: At two locations even!


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## Team CCE

Team CCE said:


> View attachment 1601161
> 
> We have 17 different kits available. I'm sure there is one thats perfect for you! Call to go over options.....702-578-4884


 The best top shelf products available in a kit.


----------



## ReyRey

how much are 90 degree ptc brass fittings. 1/2 inch. Need 2 more


----------



## Team CCE

ReyRey said:


> how much are 90 degree ptc brass fittings. 1/2 inch. Need 2 more


I need a lil more info on that fitting....Is it pipe thread on one end?


----------



## ReyRey

sorry, it's the ones that come with the kits. pipe thread on one end and PTC on the other end. I believe they say alcon on them.


----------



## ReyRey

Team CCE said:


> I need a lil more info on that fitting....Is it pipe thread on one end?


just called in an order for a pair. Thanks CCE


----------



## Erika CCE

Complete FBSS kit 3/8 or 1/2 for ONLY $1,099.95 
Kit includes:
2- 5 gallon tanks
2- VIAIR 444C compressors
8- SMC valves
4- Firestones Bags
1- 200psi pressure switch
2- Glass water traps
1- 10swith pre-wired box
60ft- DOT Air Line 
ALL FITTINGS 
Upgrades also available 
★Call, email or message me for any questions★
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*Get a Street Video for only $10.00 with any purchase! 
Call or message for any questions :biggrin:
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 2015* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKKjBMH7yFg&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksyZHvJ7XzU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Erika CCE

BEST SELLER AIR RIDE KIT 3/8 FBSS Complete kit for only $999.95 
***FREE UPGRADE TO 1/2" VALVES & LINE***
Call or message  888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*★★★FACEBOOK SPECIAL★★★ 
Complete FBSS CCE Air Ride Kit ONLY $770.00
Please feel free to Call 888-266-5969 Ext..405
or Email [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out this '63 Biscayne featuring our (10-5500) 1/2 Up 1/2 DOWN CCE Air Ride Kit (w/ upgrade to 480c compressors & slam specialty bags) 
*https://www.facebook.com/hsiawen/videos/10153147505831943/?pnref=story


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Jahlg

Got a kit for a 71 impala?


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> Got a kit for a 71 impala?


*
Yes sir we do! Be sure to message, call or email me back for any questions.*


----------



## Jahlg

Tried to message ya, box is full, email sent.


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> Tried to message ya, box is full, email sent.


*I just empty my messages, I din't realized I had that many still stored in there... What email did you send it to? *


----------



## Jahlg

Sent to [email protected], pm sent


----------



## Erika CCE

Jahlg said:


> Sent to [email protected], pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

FBSS Air Ride Kits Starting at $799.95 
IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP!
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

Looking for hydraulic kit or parts? We got them!
Looking for air ride kit or parts? We also got them!
Give us a call or comment below for any questions


----------



## Erika CCE

Looking for a "BASIC" front & back kit?
Check out this 1/2 Mac valve set up for ONLY $599.00 
It will fit most vehicles!
Includes:
1- 5 Gallon tank
1-380C Compressor 
2-2500lbs Bags
2-2600lbs Bags
2-1/2 Sinlge Stack Mac Valves
1-CCE Electronic Dual Gauge Panel
1-Pressure switch 
1-Glass water trap
40'- 1/2 Air line
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED 
For questions please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*Cool Cars will be closed to observe Labor Day on Monday September 7th, 2015. 
We will be open again on Tuesday September 8th for normal hours. 
PLACE YOUR ORDER TODAY BEFORE 3:00PM TO GUARANTEED SAME DAY SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## uncommon

Do your setups require welding? Or are they direct bolt on? I have a 75 town coupe all stock.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Dont forget! We are offering *FREE SHIPPING *on ALL air kits this month!
*$1199 for #EVERYTHING!!!* :thumbsup: ( #12-5238 Kit, brackets & shipping)

Call us for more information on any kit you may be thinking of!
Dont know which kit would be best for you? 
We can help you decide which kit you would be happiest with! 
*1-888-266-5969 EXT 205 NORMA *

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 ****

[email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* $950 Shipped!!! *









*#‎WWW*..... *Wire Wheel Wednesday*!!! uffin: *$950 Shipped!!! *
13x7 Rev 100 spokes with 155-80-13 Mounted!
* Your choice of Adapters (2 bars, 3 bars, hex, bullets)
* Your choice of Adapters

*** ‪#‎FREESHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
Give us a call today *1-888-266-5969 x **205 Norma* 
[email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* We are offering FREE SHIPPING on ALL air kits this month!*:yes:*
*** FREE SHIPPING Only to Lower 48****










Call us for more information on any kit you may be thinking of!**
Don't know which kit would be best for you? 
We can help you decide which kit you would be happiest with!*:thumbsup:* 


**DM me or email at [email protected]
1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*?BOOM?.... That just happened!??* *
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼ *:loco: + *Free Shipping!:thumbsup:









Hop Drop & Roll Package includes: 
• 2 pump Hijacker hydraulics Kit w/Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
EVERYTHING INCLUDED!! ? 
.
Take advantage of this #AMAZINGDEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!! ??? 
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you! 

☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita 


** free shipping to lower 48 only!***


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*$975 13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' crossedlace 72 Spokes
with Two Piece knockoff 









All accessories included
* 2 piece 2 BAR knock-off
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

Post ur Zip Code to get a Shipping Quote 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma 
I'll be more than happy to help you!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*10-5300 3/8FBSS ALL Upgraded Kit #only $1260 

Kit includes:
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-1 Slam Specialties MANIFOLD
-4 Slam Specialties RE bags
-1 8 Switch Comtroller
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings

Just add f&b brackets to complete ur kit (+$200) for most cars n trucks  .

Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions 
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205Normita♚:biggrin: ♛

*** Shipping around $100/$150 Anywhere in the continental U.S****


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850
*









*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 ***


----------



## lowrodderchev

any specials going on for December?


----------



## padywaq

or January?


----------



## Sucio62

*im looking for a set up for a 96 impala SS something just go up and down when its parked new to airbags...*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit $950.00
*Add front & back Brackets for ONLY $200! (most vehicles)

COMPLETE 3/8' All Around Kit w/Brackets $1150.00 + shipping. 

2- ViAir 444 Compressors
5 Gal Chrome Multiport Tank
8 - 1 way 3/8” SMC Valves
200psi. Pressure Switch
10 Switch Pre-wired Box
Single Needle Pressure Gauge
4- Air Bags
All fittings & 60ft. Air Line
Front and Rear brackets (200.00) 

*Give us a call at 1.888.266.5969 *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hi sorry I have been MIA but I am back.lol  Please let me know if u are still looking for a kit..... We have 3/8FBSS kits satarint at $799 . We have several deals going on right now. Feel free to call me if u have any questions. Thanks! 



Sucio62 said:


> *im looking for a set up for a 96 impala SS something just go up and down when its parked new to airbags...*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

padywaq said:


> or January?





lowrodderchev said:


> any specials going on for December?



*Sorry Guys..... I wasn't able to access my account but I am back **. Please feel free to call me or message me if u guys need any prices.... I will be more than happy to help y'all. Thanks! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------

